# Secret Santa Paws '15: ***Participants Thread***



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Right, here we go!

*NO spaces left this year, sorry!*

I shall list names and how many dogs they have playing as I get confirmation. I can't count you in if you just comment on the thread, so if people who are playing could please PM me letting me know you are definitely in, how many individual dogs you have playing, your name/dogs names and address (just so I have it all in one place).

Don't forget to send your pennies to *secretsantapaws@outlook.com *by the deadline! Leave a note on PayPal with your username & dogs names so I know who has paid, please.

*RULES/INFO*


MUST have minimum 50 posts and 3 months on the forum to join in.
Maximum capacity of 70 separate dogs to stop things getting too out of hand.
50p via PayPal is required per individual dog playing.***
There will be deadlines so we can keep things organised. Please stick to them.
Please allow all Secret Santa Paws threads to be started by myself.
Minimum spend of £5 per parcel.
Any issues, problems, delays or questions etc, please let me know right away.
All presents to be wrapped please. It's no fun if there's no mess!
Don't forget to send some sort of clue in your parcel
No grinches or drama llamas allowed.
Have fun!!!
* So two dogs receiving one parcel would be 50p. Two dogs receiving a parcel each would be £1, etc.
This money shall go into a pot on the off chance that somebody doesn't send their parcel and a replacement gift needs to be bought so nobody misses out! If everyone plays nice, the money will go to a charity. There will be a vote to decide which one once everyone has received their parcels.
If you drop out after sending money, you will not be refunded.

*DATES/DEADLINES*

*Now - 20th Sept: Participants Thread*
Get your details sent to me as per top of this thread.
If you haven't sent details (including money) by 20th Sept, you'll have to play next year instead, sorry!

*20th Sept - 5th Oct: Likes & Dislikes Thread*
Post info about your dog(s) so your SS has an idea of what to send. No details posted by 5th Oct without letting me know beforehand and you will be crossed off the list.

*5th Oct - 10th Oct*
I will send you a PM letting you know who to shop for. Some of you will be contacted by Canine K9 instead, so I can play too! If you haven't heard anything by 10th Oct, please let me know!!

*10th Oct - 10th Dec*
Shopping!!
_ALL_ parcels _MUST_ be sent out 10th Dec at the absolute latest to ensure everyone gets their parcel in time for Christmas.
A thread will go up for you to say you have received your parcel. Do NOT post on this thread whether or not you have sent yours yet.

*Who Is Playing?!
*
**Bluejay: *Ripley, Rory, Frodo, Samwise, Hiccup, Gwen
**Lauren5159: *Skip
**Dogloverlou: *Missy, Ty, Cash
**Nicky10: *Buster
**Animallover26:* Bungo
**Rosie64:* Chip
**Spidei:* Riley, Taza, Echo
**Fluffster: *Daisy 
**Ellenlouisepascoe: *Taz, Blade, Skyla, Shelby, Blue
**Canine K9: *Bailey
**Tyton: *Tyton, Beau, Kahn, Ronin
**Mrsred:* Shadow, Russell Nash, Flash
**Westie Mum: *Lucy, Poppy, Oscar
**Hanwombat: *Io, Bigby
**Astro2011*: Astro
**Stormythai: *Thai
**Whippetamey: *Troy, Ezra
**Apollo2012: *Apollo
**Amelia66: *Scully, Noodle 
**Meezey: *Cian, KT, Eric
**Vickynholly: *Holly, Ted
**Adamantis: *Medyg, Jumble
**Montymaude: *Hector, Hilde
**Silvi: *Sophie 
**Geolgrad:* Hera, Nyx
**Jackie99: *Rio
**Lexiedhb: *Dexter
**Allthingsrodent: *Barney
**Jenstewillow: *Willow, Kyzer, Bob
**Pinklizzy: *Darcy & Biggles
**Picklelily: *Pickle 
**Pawsonme: *Jasper & Izzy
*Skatealexia: *Lexi, Pippa 
**Lavinia: *Izzy 
*Sharloid: *Broder, Kindra, Yla
*Doggiedelight: *Molly, Pippa, Sally, Penny
**Loulatch: *Mitzie & Tyler


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Woohoo!!! All done


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sent! 

I feel strangely festive this afternoon lol. The weather doesn't help!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

_Holidays are coming
Holidays are coming...

 _


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Done. Though I am unsure how to send the money.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just go to paypal, and hit send money, then put in the email address.

Although it took 3 tries :Shifty page kept shutting down on me.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

All done and money sent have never done one of these before quite excited, worked it out bluejay so ignore my message thank you
yes it did me too but it is easy enough to do once you log onto paypal


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Nicky10


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Jingle Bells, PF smells, Daisy ran away...
Signed up!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Just added another rule. Everyone gravy with them and the deadlines etc so far?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Signed up and paid for via paypal


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Right, I have paid but I can't figure out how to pm you here!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sent my 50p and sent you a PM


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Right, I have paid but I can't figure out how to pm you here!


Click on Bluejay then next to profile page click start conversation


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

But is that not public @Canine K9?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> But is that not public @Canine K9?


Conversation isn't


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ahh, the penny drops..... I'm old and non techy, obviously!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Ahh, the penny drops..... I'm old and non techy, obviously!


It is a little confusing


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Aaannnddd, operation partridge in a pear tree is GO!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Signed up and just paid £1.50 for 3


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

All done -boing boing-


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

How exciting!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in. Apollo loved opening presents last year.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Having watched from the sidelines last year; I'm all signed up for this one ........ is it too soon to start getting excited?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

All done, a bit sad I can only do it for one this year, did one for Max last year but he`s passed away since


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm already to looking forward to seeing the opening thread! :Bag


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

paid just about to send you the details


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ROLL ON OCTOBER TO FIND OUT WHO I'VE GOT


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> ROLL ON OCTOBER TO FIND OUT WHO I'VE GOT


If we fill up and everything is sorted early by any chance, it might be before then so we can have more shopping time!!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm out.  I just can't guarantee having the money.

Enjoy anyway.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Done but still bah humbug x


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope I did it right. Was much easier to send a PM the old way.
Sent money as well.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Done but still bah humbug x


You won't be saying that when you get exciting dog post


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Done but still bah humbug x


SCROOGE


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am afraid I agree with Meezey bah humbug only doing it for my boy as he can't decide for himself


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

May I refer you all to the grinch clause in our glittery Christmas rule book


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Woo! I did it right! It shouldn't carry such a sense of achievement


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> If we fill up and everything is sorted early by any chance, it might be before then so we can have more shopping time!!


Omg  yes!!!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I want to join in but don't know how many dogs I should do for.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I will sit back and wallow in my self pity and guilt and hate my Christmas.Bah humbug.I hope everyone else has fun and i better see tons of pictures i i will guilt trip all of you.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have Pm'd and paid


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

sharloid said:


> I want to join in but don't know how many dogs I should do for.


All of them, of course!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Pm'd and paid


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Adddddddddddddddddddddd me and Captain Ginger Pants!!! Please


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I have PM'd and sent monies on behalf of Princess Hera and the Noodle that is Nyx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have messaged you I think.... If 'starting a conversation' means messaging these days!!! I have no idea just hope it does as I don't particularly want my address public ha ha!!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for including us (and a little 'bump' for the thread and those who haven't seen it yet )


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Messaged


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

As if we have this many people already


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> As if we have this many people already


You`ll have to shut off entries soon


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i.am.so.excited!

i mean the dogs...... the dogs are so excited :Angelic


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> You`ll have to shut off entries soon


Just 13 spaces left


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Just Paid I hope! As never sent money through pay pal before


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

So friggin exciting!!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Going to pay this evening, cannot believe its filled up that quickly!!! Eeek


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

@BlueJay how will your sort your 4 without knowing who you got tho? half the fun is the not knowing.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm yet to work that out :Wideyed


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I'm yet to work that out :Wideyed


Someone else could pick your lot out from a random generator maybe?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ahh I hope there's still room for us :Angelic ?
We've messaged asking so very nicely :Angelic 

Ps. I have told the dogs..... they're excited.... so there best be room!! ..... Otherwise they'll have it in for me! :Blackeye ...


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I'm yet to work that out :Wideyed


@Canine K9 & @Indiandpuppy had a good system last year as they had a 'group' each if another person is willing to help you out? & if CK9 recommends the way they did it?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

as then obviously you and your dogs would be in the other group and the other person would know who your SS is, not you? *


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't mind having a group bluejay to send address to etc


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I wanna know who my dogs are


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> @Canine K9 & @Indiandpuppy had a good system last year as they had a 'group' each if another person is willing to help you out? & if CK9 recommends the way they did it?


Yeah that`s the reason why we did that. It worked out great, although Indiandpuppy didn`t want to get involved this year hence me not running it- I have said to BlueJay that I`m willing to help out if she needs me to, but I understand if not. 
However that is the reason I`m not running it. Had nobody else to help out and didn`t want to do it alone because of SS and if one person alone is running it, obviously it makes it hard for them to arrange an SS for their dogs.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

When we're full, i'll send my lot and a random selection of others and their details over to you to sort out if that's ok then, K9? 
Lexiedhb, you're on reserve!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> When we're full, i'll send my lot and a random selection of others and their details over to you to sort out if that's ok then, K9?
> Lexiedhb, you're on reserve!


Yeah that`s fine with me


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

payment sent    exciting x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I can't belive there's only 10spaces left  already! I'd of been so sad if I hadn't of come on PF tonight


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Less if @sharloid decides how many to play with 

Your tinselspidey sense must have been tingling


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Can I still join or are you all full? x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I already can't wait for sept, oct & nov pay days as I'm going to stagger it and do 1 SS per pay day  It'll be Christmas before I know it now


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

pinklizzy said:


> Can I still join or are you all full? x


There are ten spaces left so unless you have more than ten dogs yes


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I might be able to free up one space. I'm not sure wee Ronin will make it onto the Secret Santa Good Boy's list! Apparently he's spent the last 12 hours I've been working picking fights with each of his brothers in turn!:Banghead


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> There are ten spaces left so unless you have more than ten dogs yes


Fab, thanks K9! Now if I can only work out how the heck I send a PM.......


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

pinklizzy said:


> Fab, thanks K9! Now if I can only work out how the heck I send a PM.......


Go to BlueJays profile and click start a conversation


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I might be able to free up one space. I'm not sure wee Ronin will make it onto the Secret Santa Good Boy's list! Apparently he's spent the last 12 hours I've been working picking fights with each of his brothers in turn!:Banghead


He's eliminating the competition so he gets ALL the presents!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm so excited, and i just can't hide it! :Singing


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

I want to join but don't have 50 posts yet. I will have by the deadline but tend to be more of a frequent lurker, can I still join?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Wouldn't be able to put you in until required number of posts reached, I'm afraid 
I think that's fair?


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Makes sense, I'll just have to extend my knowledge around the forum on diseases


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

skatealexia said:


> Makes sense, I'll just have to extend my knowledge around the forum on diseases


Photo threads are always appreciated! Share you piccies of your pooch in a thread too!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

I shall do ! I have two fluffy terrors


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Can I put both lexi and pippa in for the santapaws please?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

skatealexia said:


> Can I put both lexi and pippa in for the santapaws please?


Yes 
Have a quick read of the first page for info and send me a message!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like in please if there is still space will sort my payment later today x


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

@PawsOnMe Jasper and Izzy playing again this year?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Payment sent  Adding a smart Christmas picture because I can


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Giving a bump for anyone wanting the last slots


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

come on people fill up these last few places I want to know who I am buying for " please "


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've already written up my gangs likes and dislikes :Shy


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I've already written up my gangs likes and dislikes :Shy


Haha, that's brill! 

I can see us getting that thread up before the deadline


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> come on people fill up these last few places I want to know who I am buying for " please "


Me too !



BlueJay said:


> I've already written up my gangs likes and dislikes :Shy


Ooooooh best get started on mine!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Getting excited!! Can't wait to start shopping


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

bah humbug:Banghead


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

i am glad everyone is so worked up over this.This is going to be a rough Christmas for me.I hope i can find some kind of holiday cheer this year instead of walking around with a fake smile on my face.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I've already written up my gangs likes and dislikes :Shy


Good idea. Might do my 2 as well.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't encourage me!



Dogloverlou said:


> Haha, that's brill!
> 
> I can see us getting that thread up before the deadline


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> i am glad everyone is so worked up over this.This is going to be a rough Christmas for me.I hope i can find some kind of holiday cheer this year instead of walking around with a fake smile on my face.


Awww . Do you have any other animals?.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

VickynHolly said:


> Awww . Do you have any other animals?.


No...Not ready yet.So everyone better post tons of pictures of present opening........


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I've already been thinking of what clues to put in with mine


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for letting me join in, and just sent the money  I'm really excited already!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> No...Not ready yet.So everyone better post tons of pictures of present opening........


I usually do a hamper for the local rescue at Christmas with some nice treats, tins of sardines etc that they wouldn't usually get. Always a thought if you fancied it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> I've already been thinking of what clues to put in with mine


Clues ?!?!?!

Arghhhhhh going to be rubbish at that part !


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Don't worry Westies mum so will I, I am useless at that sort of thing doubt if I will ever guess who bought chip's


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I haven't done this before so will need to hang back and let the old hands lead the way to give us newbies an example to follow. So much to figure out! likes/dislikes, clues, boxes! Apparently we need to start saving boxes! Will be a nervous wreck long before Christmas comes  or may just be stupidly excited like everyone else  mind you, I haven't even plucked up the courage to confess to OH that I've signed the boys up yet


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Clues ?!?!?!
> 
> Arghhhhhh going to be rubbish at that part !


there should not be clues if this is supposed to be a secret.So no cheating.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Don't worry Westies mum so will I, I am useless at that sort of thing doubt if I will ever guess who bought chip's


I'll just wrap them in Westie wrapping paper - no one will guess it's me


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I haven't done this before so will need to hang back and let the old hands lead the way to give us newbies an example to follow. So much to figure out! likes/dislikes, clues, boxes! Apparently we need to start saving boxes! Will be a nervous wreck long before Christmas comes  or may just be stupidly excited like everyone else  mind you, I haven't even plucked up the courage to confess to OH that I've signed the boys up yet


Just wait until your gifts come and when the O H sees and say hey we gave and received


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've already started thinking of gifts!!! Must wait until I actually know who I am buying for and what they like/dont like!!!!! I love SS


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

God knows what clues I'll do haha.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I haven't done this before so will need to hang back and let the old hands lead the way to give us newbies an example to follow. So much to figure out! likes/dislikes, clues, boxes! Apparently we need to start saving boxes! Will be a nervous wreck long before Christmas comes  or may just be stupidly excited like everyone else  mind you, I haven't even plucked up the courage to confess to OH that I've signed the boys up yet


Don't! Just act super surprised and start screaming "SANTA PAWS IS REAL!!"


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Ooh I'm excited. Lurked on the last years and it was awesome. Will be nice to get involved. I'm not a massive poster but I am always reading the forum! This should encourage me to post more


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You're all MAD  I saw Christmas cards in the garden centre today and now this!

Although I am not going to deny it, I do love Christmas.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Do the same quote as last year Hanwombat kept me guessing forever!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Don't! Just act super surprised and start screaming "SANTA PAWS IS REAL!!"


Lol love it !


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

So exciting  the clue is the trickiest part I have no idea what I'm gonna do this year, I'm most excited about the shopping and finding out who I get . Really enjoyed it last year and all the toys they got then are still much loved now.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyton said:


> boxes! Apparently we need to start saving boxes!


Eeerr why do we need boxes ? didn't know about this bit


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I usually do a hamper for the local rescue at Christmas with some nice treats, tins of sardines etc that they wouldn't usually get. Always a thought if you fancied it.


I do this too, the rescue and the animals appreciate it so much. You could even choose to volunteer over Christmas if you felt like it / were able too - it gives the staff a chance to spend a little bit of time with their family over the holiday, and the volunteers get together and spoil the dogs - it's a great atmosphere, lot's of people choose to do it as a family, or some do it because they don't have much family to spend it with, it's great fun.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Eeerr why do we need boxes ? didn't know about this bit


To put the presents in for sending!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> To put the presents in for sending!


ya i mean what are you going to wrap and send things in if not boxes lol.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

oh gosh I feel so stupid I didn't think of that


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

This was last Christmas,i am going to miss this so much this year.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> oh gosh I feel so stupid I didn't think of that


Well now we know that if it arrives without a box, you sent it


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I had far too much fun doing clues last year. I apologise to those of you that had to look at them


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol don't worry that wouldn't have happened but I would have had a last minuet frantic search for a box, just got my mind going over what I want to buy can't wait to find out who I am buying for so I can get started I don't generally enjoy christmas bit of a bah humbug but this is different it's for the pets that appreciate what is bought for them I am quite excited about it


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> I had far too much fun doing clues last year. I apologise to those of you that had to look at them


Your clue was awesome, loved the LOTR card. I didn't realise what it was until my brother pointed it out, I'd thought it was the wise men with axes and bows and arrows


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Nooooooo!, no clues. I still have no idea who sent one of the dogs SS from last year!.



Westie Mum said:


> I usually do a hamper for the local rescue at Christmas with some nice treats, tins of sardines etc that they wouldn't usually get. Always a thought if you fancied it.


Lovely idea. They did a SS rescue for cats over in cat chat last year, not sure if that is happening this year though.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I hated thinking of a clue last year the dog 'Apollo' bought for never did guess who it was. So they still don't know it was from us


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought there was the option in the 'guessing thread' to finally give up and ask your SS to reveal themselves....... after waiting a suitable time and having a fair stab at guessing yourself? I seem to remember people posting their clues on the thread too, to ask for dome help in solving them?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyways..... I'm all sorted. Present - tick!, box - tick! - wrapping - ? I may put some bubble wrap in to stop him rattling around. There's also the added bonus of not needing to include any clues (I don't want THIS present traced back to me or you may return him... err I mean it!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Anyways..... I'm all sorted. Present - tick!, box - tick! - wrapping - ? I may put some bubble wrap in to stop him rattling around. There's also the added bonus of not needing to include any clues (I don't want THIS present traced back to me or you may return him... err I mean it!)


I hope you are my SS, he is gorgeous !!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> I had far too much fun doing clues last year. I apologise to those of you that had to look at them


your clues where so good!

some people stay anonymous in the secret santa so no one has to reveal themselves or leave a clue. Mine was never guessed, but just means i can use my clue again haha

Any one else been reading last years opening thread?

no?

....... me neither :Angelic


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Nooooooo!, no clues. I still have no idea who sent one of the dogs SS from last year!.
> 
> Lovely idea. They did a SS rescue for cats over in cat chat last year, not sure if that is happening this year though.


Oh that sounds like fun! How did the cat chat work - maybe some dog chatters would like to organise something similar ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> I've already been thinking of what clues to put in with mine


Clues! Oh crumbs...........


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

catpud said:


> Oh that sounds like fun! How did the cat chat work - maybe some dog chatters would like to organise something similar ?


Well they did it for rescues that people run or help out in on PF. They had a few rescues and people got picked to send a SS to a rescue, sometimes more than one if they said they would do more.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Well they did it for rescues that people run or help out in on PF. They had a few rescues and people got picked to send a SS to a rescue, sometimes more than one if they said they would do more.


That sounds good. I am assuming we have a few people who rescue / foster on this part of the forum as well. I know that there are people who post in the rescue / adoption section fairly regularly. And there are loads of us who volunteer sometimes I am sure.

Maybe this is the sort of thing they would appreciate. I know that I would be more likely to take part in something like this rather than normal SS maybe others feel the same? (I love following normal SS threads but won't take part myself because it means giving away addresses to people you don't know, and while I am sure everyone is lovely it just makes me uncomfortable )


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

catpud said:


> That sounds good. I am assuming we have a few people who rescue / foster on this part of the forum as well. I know that there are people who post in the rescue / adoption section fairly regularly. And there are loads of us who volunteer sometimes I am sure.
> 
> Maybe this is the sort of thing they would appreciate. I know that I would be more likely to take part in something like this rather than normal SS maybe others feel the same? (I love following normal SS threads but won't take part myself because it means giving away addresses to people you don't know, and while I am sure everyone is lovely it just makes me uncomfortable )


Well I would happily join in with the rescue SS as well. I suppose it doesn't even have to be a dog rescue, I was thinking about doing the cat one last year but never did as I don't have a cat.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Well I would happily join in with the rescue SS as well. I suppose it doesn't even have to be a dog rescue, I was thinking about doing the cat one last year but never did as I don't have a cat.


I think it might be worth starting a thread and seeing how it goes in terms of who is interested - you are right, it could be any animal rescue. Will go and start one and see how it goes. Might ask the cat people for some pointers in how it worked and read through their thread from last year.

I don't mind spending some time helping to organise one, but I have never really done this before so could be a bit touch and go while it is figured out.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Anyways..... I'm all sorted. Present - tick!, box - tick! - wrapping - ? I may put some bubble wrap in to stop him rattling around. There's also the added bonus of not needing to include any clues (I don't want THIS present traced back to me or you may return him... err I mean it!)


Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Everyone is getting Tyton as their sender.
That is all.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh how exciting!! 

Can't wait to know who I have!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm going to have to check up on previous year's ss as I haven't a clue about adding 'clues' !


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to previous years threads? I've tried to search but find it so confusing!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-2014-interest.377162/
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-2014-i-have-received.385488/
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-2014-lets-guess.388084/
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-2014-opening-thread.387927/
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ral-thread-all-parcipants-please-read.378312/


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

K9 I am officially appointing you as my secret Santa guru!!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahhh, I thought I confirmed . If there's still a space I'll have it!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Ahhh, I thought I confirmed . If there's still a space I'll have it!


Everyone sharing one package or one each? Send me your address


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm already trying to think of clues :/


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Just waiting on details from Sharloid and Doggiedelight.... we is full 
Who's ready for stage two??


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

and Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  not sure what the next stage is but I'm in :Woot


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Me


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not ready........Ronin doesn't fit in the box anymore so it's back to the drawing board for me 

Ready and waiting, but going to be a bit nosey of others likes/dislikes to see what sort of Information we need to put in before I post........II'm guessing sleeping and cuddles isn't really sufficient info for 'likes'


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't believe how quick that filled up!!  

So, likes and dislikes up next week? 


I struggled so bad with the clues last year! Ty's was the hardest and MrsRed struggled and had to ask who the clue related to in the end  Gots to get my thinking cap on.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Can`t believe how fast it has filled. Its only August lol.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yous are all weirdos.
Jingly, glittery, cinnamon scented weirdos.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

GO GO GO!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-likes-and-dislikes.407292/


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> GO GO GO!!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-likes-and-dislikes.407292/[/QUOTE][/URL][/URL][/URL]


http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-likes-and-dislikes.407292/[/QUOTE


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> GO GO GO!!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-likes-and-dislikes.407292/


Oooooooo exciting ! Will have a good think and post mine tomorrow probably!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Argh I can't think!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't fret you got loads of time to think about it no rush!

I had to read my last years one as i couldn't think what to write haha


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Don't fret you got loads of time to think about it no rush!
> 
> I had to read my last years one as i couldn't think what to write haha


You shush! There's not loads of time!

GET IT DONE, GUYS! QUICKLY!!!



Of course, I mean that in the nicest possible way


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

To anyone who waits till the last day to post:










Just kidding.

Or am I?


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> You shush! There's not loads of time!
> 
> GET IT DONE, GUYS! QUICKLY!!!
> 
> ...


I've done it, promise! It was hard as Darcy isn't fussed about much, which is why they are having a joint present rather than one each


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Working all day today  but will try and have a think and get my likes/dislikes post up tonight/tomorrow - so you don't have to wait TOO long (I know how impatient you lot get when the 'C-word' is involved )


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't post in the other thread, but just wanted to say that @Rosie64 your Chip has the cutest face/expression ever!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok I think my pennies should have sent? 
Sorry for the delay, had to update the card I use on PayPal!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

It looks like everyone is going to have boxes of stuff you have to wait to open by September 
So speedy!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks to this thread me & OH have agree'd to start buying the human Xmas pressie stuff weekly from next week then it's not one big lump at once ... Spreading the Christmas cheer from now until December


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah I started buying presents this weekend too, I like to be able to spread it out a bit although I do sometimes put stuff away and forget about it


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I just don't buy presents for anyone but the dogs 
Last year I sent one to my uncle's dog but not my uncle... oops


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> I just don't buy presents for anyone but the dogs
> Last year I sent one to my uncle's dog but not my uncle... oops


That really made me chuckle!  We generally just buy for the children in the family and joint presents for couples etc


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't send presents to anyone, including my own dogs. I don't actually celebrate Christmas, this will be my first year doing a secret santa.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Quick, get you likes and dislikes up before Lauren and Fluffster lynch you!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I buy a present for my parents dog as well but no one else


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I just want to know who I`m buying for, I keep having to tell myself it is only August!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I WANT TO KNOW WHO MY SS DOGS ARE.... NOW!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

For Christmas, I have - my wedding anniversary on dec 17th, Santa on Christmas Day for two (this is probably the last that anyone will believe in Santa in our house and that just kills me) one of which will be 17 three days after Christmas and would like driving lessons as a present. My mothers birthday is Christmas Day as well, then we get for my mother in law, my aunt and my mothers partner and one of my best friends. 

I have usually started bits and pieces by now but I am v disorganised this year. 

The sooner we know our SS, the sooner we shall all be sorted!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Quick, get you likes and dislikes up before Lauren and Fluffster lynch you!


I'm trying to think! They're all a bit boring and don't have things they go mad for.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I WANT TO KNOW WHO MY SS DOGS ARE.... NOW!!


Me too lol


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

@Meezey anytime now.... 
No rush. We'll wait.

Honestly, don't worry...


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> For Christmas, I have - my wedding anniversary on dec 17th, Santa on Christmas Day for two (this is probably the last that anyone will believe in Santa in our house and that just kills me) one of which will be 17 three days after Christmas and would like driving lessons as a present. My mothers birthday is Christmas Day as well, then we get for my mother in law, my aunt and my mothers partner and one of my best friends.
> 
> I have usually started bits and pieces by now but I am v disorganised this year.
> 
> The sooner we know our SS, the sooner we shall all be sorted!


We still believe in Santa at my mums house, if we say we don't believe in Santa we don't get a Santa sack  though out of the three of us only my youngest sibling still lives at home and she's 18 :Hilarious


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just browsing zooplus, I want to start buying things, it's so tempting...:Wideyed


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Excited to start buying arrgghh!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

skatealexia said:


> Excited to start buying arrgghh!


You'll need to pop over to the other thread and post your pooches' likes and Dislikes first


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I was looking at Zooplus earlier too... AHHHH JUST TELL ME


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> We still believe in Santa at my mums house, if we say we don't believe in Santa we don't get a Santa sack  though out of the three of us only my youngest sibling still lives at home and she's 18 :Hilarious


 What do you mean *still*! Santa is real.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> @Meezey anytime now....
> No rush. We'll wait.
> 
> Honestly, don't worry...


Huh what! What have I missed what am I meant to be doing? Lol


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Huh what! What have I missed what am I meant to be doing? Lol


There's a likes/Dislikes thread, me love... You need to post Cian's, KT's and Eric's likes and dislikes etc


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Huh what! What have I missed what am I meant to be doing? Lol


http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-likes-and-dislikes.407292/


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ohhhhhh doh sorryyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Ohhhhhh doh sorryyyyyyyyyyyyy...


I forgive you


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

11 more people to post likes & dislikes........ Not that I'm itching for the next stage of knowing who I'm buying for or anything..... :Woot


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hurry up


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've done a first draft of who buys for who hurr hurr hurrrrrr
Obviously going out mega early this morning has left me with too much time on my hands


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Really excited to know who I am buying for this year now, that mean I really, really, really, really want to know......... At this rate everything will be bought, packed and ready to go by mid September ha


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

@astro2011 @Geolgrad @Lexiedhb @Picklelily 
@VickynHolly @adamantis @AllthingsRodent @Doggiedelight

:Watching:Watching:Watching


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> I've done a first draft of who buys for who hurr hurr hurrrrrr
> Obviously going out mega early this morning has left me with too much time on my hands


Let's go ! 



Jackie99 said:


> Really excited to know who I am buying for this year now, that mean I really, really, really, really want to know......... At this rate everything will be bought, packed and ready to go by mid September ha


Shall we have Christmas in October this year


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> @astro2011 @Geolgrad @Lexiedhb @Picklelily
> @VickynHolly @adamantis @AllthingsRodent @Doggiedelight
> 
> :Watching:Watching:Watching


Astro has already done it... Apollo's stuff is up


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think we should Westie Mum and then we can have another SS in December and another for Easter and oh better stop


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

@Lexiedhb you should no better than to keep us waiting like this!!!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Astro has already done it... Apollo's stuff is up


Apollo's mum is Apollo2012 you melon!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Apollo's mum is Apollo2012 you melon!


My bad! I'm rubbish with names unless I talk to them almost every day like you mad lot! 
Even then, I forget your PF names sometimes


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, Astro's mum! I only know her by her real name  See! I'm rubbish with PF names... I read it wrong. 

Put the wine down, Lauren!!!!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh yeah, Astro's mum! I only know her by her real name  See! I'm rubbish with PF names... I read it wrong.
> 
> Put the wine down, Lauren!!!!!


Step away from the wine lady..........


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Step away from the wine lady..........


Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

I am writing a daft as I type so shouldn't be to much longer and will post in likes and dislikes promise!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

CHIP



Dogloverlou said:


> Can't post in the other thread, but just wanted to say that @Rosie64 your Chip has the cutest face/expression ever!


Thank you Dogloverlou he was about 18 months in that photo he is now 3 and his expression has not changed and he is a real sweety, sorry i no this is not the place for chat but didn't know how else to say thank you


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

This is totally the place for chat!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> CHIP
> 
> Thank you Dogloverlou he was about 18 months in that photo he is now 3 and his expression has not changed and he is a real sweety, sorry i no this is not the place for chat but didn't know how else to say thank you


We're 11 pages in  chat away!! We don't see enough of him. I ruddy love pugs!!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

That is the only photo I have of him don't have a camera my granddaughter took that one of him on her phone, but I am looking for a camera that is not too exspensive or difficult complicated to use ( i am a technophobe don't like new things ) I mean I have to take photo's of him opening his ss pressy.
Aaand I am afraid I bought one of mine today couldn't resist just hope I get one that likes them


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> @astro2011 @Geolgrad @Lexiedhb @Picklelily
> @VickynHolly @adamantis @AllthingsRodent @Doggiedelight
> 
> :Watching:Watching:Watching


I just wrote the whole thing out and lost it!. :Banghead
I really must do something first, I will :Brb to do the likes and dislikes. You will just have to wait for about an hour


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Still 10 people to post likes and dislikes not that I want to rush you or anything but please , please hurry up I really NEEEEEEED to know who I am buying for so I can see if what I already bought is suitable


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh humbug just saying!!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh humbug just saying!!


You'll be getting a lump of coal!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol I am a bah humbug too except when it comes to my boy and any animal


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> You'll be getting a lump of coal!


Be good to eat to get rid of the warm fuzzy Christmas shiz lol lol


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry peeps! Had the touring cars at my work this weekend so not had a minute lol! Will update on this later today once I can get Sophia playing with her cousin to give me a minute


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> @Lexiedhb you should no better than to keep us waiting like this!!!!


OMG- terribly sorry LOL


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Omggg I was hoping to wake up to find out that my ss doggies have been sent to me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty hurry up everyone


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have money that needs spending on ss doggies


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Everyone keeps saying dogs ............ how many do we have to buy for? I thought it was just one dog each? 

I will apologise now for not, probably, being able to be too extravagant with the prezzies.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Everyone keeps saying dogs ............ how many do we have to buy for? I thought it was just one dog each?
> 
> I will apologise now for not, probably, being able to be too extravagant with the prezzies.


Depends on how many dogs you put in 
I have six dogs so have to buy for six others.
Hanwombat has two so has to buy for two.
If you only have one dog, you only have to buy for one other - don't panic lol!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Depends on how many dogs you put in
> I have six dogs so have to buy for six others.
> Hanwombat has two so has to buy for two.
> If you only have one dog, you only have to buy for one other - don't panic lol!


Oh good! *relief*


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Having great fun reading all the likes and dislikes! so many cute pooches!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I have two doggies to buy for, yay twice the fun as last year


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> @astro2011 @Geolgrad @Lexiedhb @Picklelily
> @VickynHolly @adamantis @AllthingsRodent @Doggiedelight
> 
> :Watching:Watching:Watching


I'm here and I've posted!! You miss a day or two on here and theres 6 pages to catch up on :Jawdrop
Likes and dislikes posted for Hera and Nyx, but I will update it as I think of more stuff.

All this xmas stuff has got me looking at fabrics for this year's collars hehe


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

as we don't know who are SS is yet I just had to buy Apollo a new toy and some treats instead :Hilarious


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Omg omg omg I have my first SS dog


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

WHGHHHHAAAATTTTTTT???????
How?
why? 
what?
Wheres mine!!!!???


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

SQUEE


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

IM SO EXCITED  AND I JUST CANNT HIDE IT!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I already know what we are getting for Daisy's victim  Although after just shelling out £250 at the vet, I might have to wait to begin shopping *mope*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im already looking at stuff  still waiting on my other SS


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, i got mine, oh yeah oh yeah oh yeah 


HYPERVENTILATE....... oh yeah oh yeah

:Brb:Brb:Brb:Brb:Brb:Brb:Brb:Brb:Brb:Brb:Brb - have shopping/ stalking to do!!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nothing here yet....


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Squeee *happy dancing* bring on the shopping!!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay got mine can't wait to start shopping :Woot.

Glad we've got so much time to get everything too 

Now to think of a clue :Nailbiting


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sophia has fell asleep...10 hours later Updated as much as I can think the now. Might edit in a second once I see what everything else has put


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nothing here yet either *sobs*


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm still thinking of a clue... maybe the colour of the dog hair in the sellotape will give it away if its anything like last year. All our christmas presents had hair in them at some point


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Geolgrad said:


> I'm still thinking of a clue... maybe the colour of the dog hair in the sellotape will give it away if its anything like last year. All our christmas presents had hair in them at some point


Awwww - was the first thing i missed when i lost my old girl. No one got a gift without her hair attached for 13+ years and when we lost her i cried because the sellotape was hair free !


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Just logged on to see 20 billion notifications for this thread :Jawdrop 
Got one secret santa! Two more to go! Also got to try and think of clues... ompus


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

OH GOOD GOLLY TOO EXCITED TO FUNCTION!!!! MUST START SHOPPING! 

CAN'T BREATH! 

Yup... Got our SS recipient


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Nothing here yet....as long as I haven't missed something!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh god ! I didn`t know we were getting our recipients so early!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I love it when I can be organised so early  still waiting but got a few ideas for generic pressies


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No message yet, but I'm excited!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'M A TERRIBLE DUNGEON MASTER

"Lookit these rules, we must all stick to them"
*waits ten minutes*
"Rules are for squares...."


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I promise I'll get mynlikes/dislikes sorted in the next couple of hours. Am just waiting to get on the proper computer. The tablet won't let me post pictures or copy and paste :-(

Please don't throw me out for being one of the last to post!


Ps my internet is being pants, just took 10 min to post this.... grrrr!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I got our first SS recipient!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Go out for a couple of hours and it's arrived














. Now to start planning, I think I know what the clue will be already


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

just sorted out my list of names, so I will send the PM to everyone on my list shortly lol.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Can't wait for Bigby's SS!  I have already been looking what to buy for Io's SS


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

SHOP SHOP SHOP SHOP SHOP
All those sites I've been bookmarking can finally be put to use


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've started shopping   

Over the moon with our SS! This is going to be fun!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I have 2 of my 3 SS doggies ..... So exciting !!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sent all mine out and received mine


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I have all my SS! 

What witchcraft is this? I bugger off for a few hours and it's go, go, GO!! 

It's my birthday tomorrow and I'm going to sit like a queen and peruse the internet at my leisure and if anyone questions my laziness, I'm gonna tell them to sod off, I've Christmas to sort out!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have both my SS doggies  yay !


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I have none!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 2 outta 3 .... Who's idea was this??? Making me wait for the 3rd!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I have all 3 of mine now ! 

Will write down the likes and dislikes for each doggy and put in my purse so they are to hand when I'm out shopping  

Have saved 2 shoe boxes already ..... Might have to buy another pair of shoes to get another box


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Got all three! Going to have a browse at a couple of sites now


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> I have 2 outta 3 .... Who's idea was this??? Making me wait for the 3rd!!!


@BlueJay


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Is it sad that I've just made a word document of my two secret santas with their likes and dislikes


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Is it sad that I've just made a word document of my two secret santas with their likes and dislikes


See, now I know you don't have me cos I'm just posting my lots likes/dislikes now.... I'm going to be sneaky spying now for inadvertent clues as to who my SS (s) are


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Tyton said:


> See, now I know you don't have me cos I'm just posting my lots likes/dislikes now.... I'm going to be sneaky spying now for inadvertent clues as to who my SS (s) are


DAMMIT   I hadn't realised to be honest as we've been sent them I assumed everyone has posted them :O


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm staying tight-lipped


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I got mine woo!! Just got home from shopping that means I will have to go again!! 
Oh well I'm sure I will survive!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't have mine, keep refreshing every five minutes!!!!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> Don't have mine, keep refreshing every five minutes!!!!!


So do I.
And I have to go out soon.....


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I'm so excited to get mine!! I hope I don't get called out tonight so I can keep checking


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Right, likes/dislikes finally posted (lots of interruptions with rubbish internet and having to go referee big boys squabbbling as they want their dinner)

please everyone take note of my footnote about giant dog stuff being dear and NOT to feel obliged to overspend!

I've got my first 2 SS dogs now, and waiting on the other two so I can properly start lurking and sneaking (and possibly making notes like @Hanwombat )

I also managed to work on a couple of my clues during work so I'm nearly sorted with them too 

I just can't believe we've still got 4 months til Christmas actually gets here!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have my victims :Joyful now for the shopping, although I am stumped for clues :Bear


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> See, now I know you don't have me cos I'm just posting my lots likes/dislikes now.... I'm going to be sneaky spying now for inadvertent clues as to who my SS (s) are


Have just read your other post and the photos you posted. Your dogs are absolutely beautiful !!

Can I come and live with you please 

I fell in love with Newfoundlands at dog training. Bear the big friendly giant used to make my heart melt. He was so gentle with my teeny tiny Westie puppy.

One day I'll have a house and garden big enough ......


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm getting impatient.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Have just read your other post and the photos you posted. Your dogs are absolutely beautiful !!
> 
> Can I come and live with you please
> 
> ...


You're welcome to come. The boys love people. And they are used to 'little ones' OH's ex has a wee Shih tzu x Chi called Bella - here she is with Tyton


Poppy, Oscar and Lucy would be just fine


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yaaay got my ss and what I bought Saturday will be perfect for a start lol ( sorry couldn't resist saw it and had to buy it )


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> You're welcome to come. The boys love people. And they are used to 'little ones' OH's ex has a wee Shih tzu x Chi called Bella - here she is with Tyton
> 
> 
> Poppy, Oscar and Lucy would be just fine


Oh my - look at the size difference !

Poppy used to stand underneath Bear at dog training when the other dogs started barking lol

We took Oscar the wuss to Poppy's class a few times and Oscar just lay down on his back in front of Bear almost like he was saying "hey big man, I'm not a threat, you can have all the ladies here, honest, I don't want them"

Did always have a chuckle when Bear was learning recall though as a Newfoundland running towards you, not quite having learnt how his brakes work, is quite an experience!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have mine  

By the way the 'clue', is that a clue to my dogs name?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> I have mine
> 
> By the way the 'clue', is that a clue to my dogs name?


Yes or the dog themselves, just so people can try to guess who bought them the present


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Some serious stalking going on now.... :Angelic

OH has been admiring pictures of our 2 SS's so far  he doesn't usually involve himself with online forum-ness but can't resist SS!!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

OMFG!. I go to work and this happens!. :Jawdrop
Got both of the dogs SS.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Some serious stalking going on now.... :Angelic
> 
> OH has been admiring pictures of our 2 SS's so far  he doesn't usually involve himself with online forum-ness but can't resist SS!!


My OH is also noseying into SS, hes been thinking of clues all day haha


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> I think we should Westie Mum and then we can have another SS in December and another for Easter and oh better stop


An easter SS 
We could have a Halloween SS as well


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes or the dog themselves, just so people can try to guess who bought them the present


so I can send my ss Dexter, as a clue? Bladdy perfect


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Clues are hard to think of, do I make them difficult or easy to guess? :Nailbiting
Also I added all my dogs nicknames to my post on the 'likes and dislikes' thread, might help me to think of some clues for their SS's


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> so I can send my ss Dexter, as a clue? Bladdy perfect


That might be a bit obvious but yes


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We now have all our SS recipients!!

Can't wait to get shopping!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have any yet


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

No me either, trying very hard to be patient!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry guys! Broke my kindle so have pilfered my mums laptop to recommence commencements


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Sorry guys! Broke my kindle so have pilfered my mums laptop to recommence commencements


Yay! Hurry hurry, I'm staying up for this.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Oooh, exciting. I know Canine K9 said they'd sent and notified all their half. Waiting eagerly for my last 2 recipients!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Hera and Nyx (and me) are very excited. Both SS dogs received and a good mix. Think I'm going to burst not telling so told OH, could hear his eyes roll over the phone


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> Hera and Nyx (and me) are very excited. Both SS dogs received and a good mix. Think I'm going to burst not telling so told OH, could hear his eyes roll over the phone


mine was like that last year, but he loved it come Christmas day haha


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I still haven't confessed to my OH that I've entered all four into this year's SS. He's pretty bah humbug so not sure he'll be too impressed :Sour


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My OH thinks I'm a tad weird at how crazy I've gone over it. But I reckon he'll be loving it when their stuff arrives


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Yay! We now have our SS
Thank you!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> My OH thinks I'm a tad weird at how crazy I've gone over it. But I reckon he'll be loving it when their stuff arrives


Oh the poor sweet summer child


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Oh the poor sweet summer child


I know! The poor wee soul!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Received, exciting


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

My daughter loves christmas but she thinks I am craaaaazy getting excited over an animals ss especially as I don't usually enjoy christmas at all Lol
Please don't make the clues too hard I am utterly hopeless at working that sort of thing out and would feel awfull if I didn't get it right ( flutter eye lashes , big smile , pretty please, beg, grovel and Chip just barked at me so he agrees too lol )


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

lol even if you dont guess the clues you can ask your SS to reveal themselves in the guessing thread after Christmas so dont worry too much!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Ha! I think I have our clue sussed! In my head, it's great! 

Oh, the things I think about in bed


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm busy doing my research for my ss 
It's fun


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I tried to do some reserach this afternoon - popped into [email protected] on way to training class. First Ronin didn't like the slippy wet floor, then he got lunged at (twice!) by a snarling GSD so we didn't get much of a chance to eye up the treats and toys. I did buy him some cheap and nasty training treats (that he loves) as a reward for not responding to the GSD and then the lady at the till said she felt really fed up and could she give Ronin a biscuit to cheer herself up. She ended up sitting on the floor giving him a great big hug lol (at least she was smiling as we left though). 

NO further forward with prezzie ideas, and all the excitement seemed to have tired out wee Ronin who spent half the training class upside down waving all his legs in the air much to the disgust/confusion of his training partner 11 month old Dobie, Chili....... back to trawling the internet again I feel.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought one pressie this morning


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Is it sad that I've just made a word document of my two secret santas with their likes and dislikes


 Yes very, very, very sad ..........wanders off to delete the document I made this morning because I hadn't realized how sad I was 

In my defence I forgot to put a gift in last year so I need a check list to remind me of the things I bought! Must be my old bat age :/


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I went shopping today and bought something for my ss. I felt so mean coming home with a toy for another dog but none for my two. Bad mummy alert


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

well loving getting to buy dog stuff that I would never normally get to buy!!!!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I stupidly stayed up looking on the Internet for ideas until after midnight last night, bad move as ended up having a really crappy day at work, shed quite a few tears one way and another  Now exhausted with a long list of jobs to do but so tempted to keep looking for inspiration


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got a nice shopping list done now. not buying yet as currently school shopping for the LO but nice to have a good idea of what to get and how much i'm going to spend


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

pinklizzy said:


> I stupidly stayed up looking on the Internet for ideas until after midnight last night, bad move as ended up having a really crappy day at work, shed quite a few tears one way and another  Now exhausted with a long list of jobs to do but so tempted to keep looking for inspiration


Chin up! Think happy thoughts...

Sleighbells in the snow... 
Chestnuts roasting on an open fire...
Christmas lights twinkling in the night...
Jack frost nipping at your nose


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> Chin up! Think happy thoughts...
> 
> Sleighbells in the snow...
> Chestnuts roasting on an open fire...
> ...


Thanks Lauren  Have had a sit down with a cup of tea and feeling a bit better, just seemed to have all the worst parts of the job all at once today, always the way! x


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

pinklizzy said:


> I stupidly stayed up looking on the Internet for ideas until after midnight last night, bad move as ended up having a really crappy day at work, shed quite a few tears one way and another  Now exhausted with a long list of jobs to do but so tempted to keep looking for inspiration


Oh you're not the only one - 1am I went to bed after browsing pet shops online all night, kinda forgot I had to get up at 6.30 :Shamefullyembarrased

On a plus note, I have loads of ideas now but today I've had to spend my time looking for myself. My nephews christening on Sunday and nothing to wear and no shoes to match!

3 new pairs of trousers, 8 tops and 3 pairs of shoes being delivered tomorrow now to try on ..... But ....... But ....... I will have the other SS shoe box I needed


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I also was up until gone 1 this morning browsing, and went to [email protected] today, but I also bought too, now have a couple or three pressys for my ss and did get a cheap little one for my boy


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

That's my likes and dislikes done!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

My level of stalking has just reached a whole new high.........


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

So has mine I could get a job on Catfish!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LOL I'm really excited about this, as I was doing the washing up I suddenly realised I was singing a Christmas carol and B. was looking at me like I was crazy!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

It was dangerous to begin so early....


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh no no no........... 

BUT i erm think im done......... OMFG........


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Musings on clues.......
I'm assuming that those of us with multidogs need to include a clue to the individual dog rather than just to our username, so the recipients can identify which dog was their SS sender?

PS - can you tell I'm bored at work?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, @Tyton, so my recipient from shadow, say will get clues pertaining to her.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't bought anything as such yet, but I have plenty of saved tabs on my laptop  I need a few paydays first 

Also been thinking of clues :/


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I haven't bought anything yet either, but I have a notepad with things written down!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I haven't bought anything yet either, but I have a notepad with things written down!


Me too!
@Dogloverlou - you and I must be the old fashioned ones @Picklelily and @Hanwombat had 'word documents' 

I also think I've got my clues sorted, although Ronin's is a wee bit obscure so may need some tweaking (or some serious lurking/stalking from his recipient to find out more about him!)


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Haha! I'm more technical @Tyton


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Done a fair bit of stalking; copy and pasted lots of stuff to help; done some shopping....
Now need to think about clues...and whether I will need to buy special wrapping paper and whether that will help with the clue...
Don't want to be too cryptic, but want to think of a good clue... hmmmmm


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, I've bought one thing for one dog on my list, screenshotted all the names, addresses and likes/dislikes and that's the top and the bottom of it here. 

I will do what I did last year and write a comprehensive list with possible red pen annotations but it won't be for a whole yet, I've tiresome things involving as level entries, uniforms and fees to sort first and then I'll really, super start!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

God I feel like the class dunce!!!!!!! This is all very serious stuff!!!!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope Meezey isn't our SS! I want someone taking it seriously! 

Actually I haven't made any lists or owt, but I do have a vague idea what I'm doing. Trying to remain calm and not go buying up the whole of the internet, though.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am more or less done with shopping now for my ss now what about these clues I have never done this sort of thing before what sort of format do they have to be in written , pictoral, in the parcel on a tag or does it not matter,do they have to be about the owner or the dog ???


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Meezey said:


> God I feel like the class dunce!!!!!!! This is all very serious stuff!!!!


S'alright Meezey. All you have to do is buy a load of pruck from your chosen dog and write a clue. Then spend more time than you did buying the stuff agonising that it doesn't look as much as you thought it would, that one box is getting more than another, what if the post office goes hay wire and your parcel you sent is the only one that goes missing and someone is left with out presents. Then, miss the post man for your own parcels umpteen times as you left the house for ten minutes and then end up spending a good hour in a queue at mallusk!

It's all good fun!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Can be anything you like...... my last years clue was a toy - purple hippo. I think clues are about the DOG that is your SS not the username


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Well , all I've done is copy & paste the likes & dislikes then I can access them easily  I haven't even looked at what to buy..... It's not payday until tomorrow though so one SS shop will commence tomorrow (or do I do a bit of each!?) then another on next pay day .. Then another on the one after


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

All shopping has to wait for me as moving house has to come first and i dont want to loose anything.

Extra time to plan to so that's all good!

I also have sorted my clues before i have even brought anything haha


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

I have my secret santa, which means time to start nosing for ideas!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I've got my thinking cap on and keeping my eye out for interesting pressies


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Me too!
> @Dogloverlou - you and I must be the old fashioned ones @Picklelily and @Hanwombat had 'word documents'
> 
> I also think I've got my clues sorted, although Ronin's is a wee bit obscure so may need some tweaking (or some serious lurking/stalking from his recipient to find out more about him!)


I'm a geek I admit it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

*Is window shopping right now*


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I had a total panic about not being able to fit shopping for SS into my day off today and then realised it was still only August :Facepalm


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am getting awfully worried about this clue business , reading all the posts from other pf'ers I am never gonna get it right I am totaly thick with researching stuff


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

*wonders as she has finally perfected her cob loaf if her SS dogs would appreciate a loaf each *


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it too much Rosie, I've no idea what I'm going to put either! I think it just needs to be something about your lovely little guy so that his recipient can guess who sent it. x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> I am getting awfully worried about this clue business , reading all the posts from other pf'ers I am never gonna get it right I am totaly thick with researching stuff


Please don't worry. This is supposed to be fun 
If you don't want to give a clue you don't have to (I think....).
And as for research, your SS will have likes and dislikes written in their post, so you don't need to do any more if you don't want to.
It's just that some of us are probably making it hard for ourselves for the hell of it


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't worry about the clue! If all else fails, put in a close-up picture of part of your dog (a nose, or an unusual marking, or something!) or a picture of something your dog's name rhymes with or is related to  Or just write a little bit saying a little bit about your dog, but not naming him!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you both I know what clue I am going to send it is getting the one I am given to guess who chips ss is I am bothered about I will probably guess every one but the right one lol not worried , worried just don want to make myself look stupid and upset my boys ss by not guessing right, mind you I am used to looking stupid I am always getting things wrong lol


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't think anyone on here will be upset or think you are stupid! I'm sure there will be a lot of guessing going on and sharing of clues, etc


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am really excited for this, first time in a lot of years that I have actually looked forward to Christmas it can't come quick enough now, If that's not stupid and very sad lol I don't know what is.He has been so poorly all his life I just want something nice to happen for him for once, my family think I have gone of my head lol and do I care what they think ????? NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah don't worry about the clue  it's all fun at the end of the day


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

What kind of extra research do people do, out of interest :O


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

its only a bit of fun. If you cant get it and get totally stuck you can just ask your ss to reveal themselves in the guessing thread. Sometimes people never guess their ss and it is just a mystery gift. it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Just been stalking the opening thread from last year, how exciting


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you both I know what clue I am going to send it is getting the one I am given to guess who chips ss is I am bothered about I will probably guess every one but the right one lol not worried , worried just don want to make myself look stupid and upset my boys ss by not guessing right, mind you I am used to looking stupid I am always getting things wrong lol


Seriously- no need to panic. We all fess up to who we've got in the end anyway........


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

So, I have a shopping list. 

It's as long as my arm  I really need to weed it out a little but no doubt some of the stuff on the list will go to Skip for hos Christmas  

I have a good clue in mind. Well, I think it's good and I have a box! Woohoo!!! 

How many people are planning on doing owner gifts? Just a small something, but I was considering it and couldn't remember if anyone did anything like that last time.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> So, I have a shopping list.
> 
> It's as long as my arm  I really need to weed it out a little but no doubt some of the stuff on the list will go to Skip for hos Christmas
> 
> ...


I had thought of putting a little something in.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I have four boxes full of stuff being delivered already.... oops
No doubt I'll feel compelled to get more as I see it lol! Dangerrrrrrr


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Is it wrong that I've created a pintrest board


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm torn between feeling woefully unprepared and the only sane person in the village .


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmmm...... I've thought out my clues, done a wee bit browsing, but nowhere near as organised as you lot all seem to be. I know we've thrown the timetable out the window, but it IS still August, so quite a lot of time between now and posting dates!

PS @Meezey, if any of mine are one of your SS recipients, cob loaf would be lovely but a: I can't guarantee it will reach the dogs, and b; please may we have one made a little bit nearer to Christmas?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Geolgrad said:


> I had thought of putting a little something in.


I was thinking of it but don't know if it is the done thing just thought it might be nice


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure about putting something in for the owner. It would take a lot more stalking than the dog presents would


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Canine K9 sent me a little something last year which was very sweet. I noticed in cat chat that they also put a little info about themselves ( the humans that is lol ) in case anyone wants to send something for them too. I hadn't thought about it to be honest.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> @Canine K9 sent me a little something last year which was very sweet. I noticed in cat chat that they also put a little info about themselves ( the humans that is lol ) in case anyone wants to send something for them too. I hadn't thought about it to be honest.


Last year i got a key ring with Dex's pic on, a calender the same and some face cream - along with the acres of things for Dexter!!!....... my SS, Jackie99 was awesome!! - and made me feel bad for not giving something for the owner too!!! Although its totally not necessary!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

No body should be stressing about any of it, it's meant to be fun!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm Not, I'm done LOL ........


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah try not to worry about it. The dogs aren't going to care whether it's cheap treats and a £2 ball or piles of expensive things


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

TBH, most of the dogs will probably act like kids and far prefer the wrapping/boxes to the presents anyway (with the possible exception of any food presents, which will be snaffled as quickly as the owners allow)

All the rest is for the humans' benefit and, if I can refer you all back to BlueJay's very first post - the final rule is 'HAVE FUN'.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Should this thread be renamed PAWticipents thread


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I brought some nice treats for 1 of the 3 I am buying for .... Got home today and OH has opened them and fed them to ours lol 

Best learn to put things away !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I have my gifts bought , I have found wrapping for them now just need a box and can package them " sigh " should have spaced it out more once they are wrapped its a long time until posting


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Clearly we are all loonies and should probably do one of these every season


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> No body should be stressing about any of it, it's meant to be fun!


I'm a bit worried about the amounts of stuff people seem to be buying. I think I misread the minimum spend, didn't realise it was £50.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I won't be doing something for the owner  It's all about the dogs! 

£55 lighter after a pet shop trip! Oops! Which included a bed & 2 beddings for the peis though aswell as toys & treats for all 3 & all 3 SSs have got 2 items each so far  I'm finding it hard not to say too much :Locktopic :Muted


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't buy anything for the owners I'm afraid.. its all about the doggies


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Going shopping for both my SS this weekend, also trying to source a jump for my pomeranian Lexi as teaching her rally


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Going shopping for both my SS this weekend, also trying to source a jump for my pomeranian Lexi as teaching her rally


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

£50 pound minimum spend ! I think I just had palpitations lol there is no £50 minimum spend going on here nor maximum for that matter although I did spend a little more than I budgeted for


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> £50 pound minimum spend ! I think I just had palpitations lol there is no £50 minimum spend going on here nor maximum for that matter although I did spend a little more than I budgeted for


I think that includes @JenSteWillow's spending on her own three though as well


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

sharloid said:


> I'm a bit worried about the amounts of stuff people seem to be buying. I think I misread the minimum spend, didn't realise it was £50.


Don't worry was only a joke I don't actually know what I have spent on my ss as theirs was bought along with other stuff just a response to sharloids post


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, my post just nicely tied in with Sharloids  But my 3 got spoilt the most today  
(Seems as willow decided to take it upon herself to shred hers & bobs bedding so we needed 2 new lots!)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I did have to set myself a budget though because I love buying for the animals and would get quite carried away , £2 pound here £5 there another £3 here and before I know it have spent lots more than I thought Lol


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't brought anything yet, hardly looked either. I think i have found one thing I shall buy, and maybe another, and maybe something else as well. Ok so I might of looked more than I thought!.
I think I might have one clue as well.

I shouldn't buy to much though, they will have sales in a few months and then I will have to buy more!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol I have looked , bought and now am resisting wrapping and boxing because there will be nothing left to do for the next few months if I do that now


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh dear you guys are all mad...! Lol. I've done some looking and have some ideas but will wait to order when I need to do a big order for my Izzy. Quite excitedly though we have just booked to go away to near Whitby for Christmas for the week!! So she will get to open her gifts by a lovely log fire and then have a walk on the beach!! So I am now willing Christmas to hurry along faster!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lavinia said:


> Oh dear you guys are all mad...! Lol. I've done some looking and have some ideas but will wait to order when I need to do a big order for my Izzy. Quite excitedly though we have just booked to go away to near Whitby for Christmas for the week!! So she will get to open her gifts by a lovely log fire and then have a walk on the beach!! So I am now willing Christmas to hurry along faster!


Sounds perfect! We spent a Christmas away once and it was lovely


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Both SS have two/three things each now


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Sounds perfect! We spent a Christmas away once and it was lovely


Can't wait. It falls on my birthday too so it will be lovely to be at the coast for Christmas and my birthday and escape it all


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hold on to your giddy knickers I'll be researching and maybe buying today or tomorrow..... Although my new style loaf has amused me that much might add one to each box lol


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Ooh I've bought most of my bits for our SS now!!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

I made a purchase yesterday!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've bought some things now, but am still searching for appropriate wrapping paper


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't looked at the likes and dislikes yet, never mind bought something. I was practising for my theory and filling in some applications so wanted to get that out of the way first. I'm off to look...


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Had a browse in town today but managed to resit buying anything. 

I love looking at dogs toys and treats so nice to have a reason too haha


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Got a couple more bits and I've thought of one clue - only 2 more to go lol 

Am taking the dogs to Lake Rudyard for the week next week though so shopping will be finished when I get back  

And then wrapping paper to find !


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've not even began buying yet!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems like lots of people will be finished really early! 
I'm still researching 

whats the earliest people are going to be able to post?


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I think it will take me from now until posting time to think of a clue!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Seems like lots of people will be finished really early!
> I'm still researching
> 
> whats the earliest people are going to be able to post?


I was thinking end of November ?



pinklizzy said:


> I think it will take me from now until posting time to think of a clue!


Lol me too !


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

My clues are sorted in my head, tweaking will be done I'm sure. Wee Ronin and I had another fact finding trip to one of the big pet shop in town on the way to training again, he likes these trips as he gets lots of fusses and I buy him a wee treat as I'm a bit embarrassed dragging this big puppy round the shop and coming away empty handed lol. Got a few ideas, but not actually bought anything yet.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm hoping to buy some ss gifts this weekend


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I was thinking end of November ?


I think it was from November onwards last year so probably a good idea.

So not only have i started browsing for SS i seem to have also started my Christmas shopping for people .... whoops haha


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it would help if we waited til a wee bit nearer the deadline to post. Going to be a bit suspicious if someone gets a parcel next week and there's loads of us on here stating we haven't even started shopping yet!. Late November seems a good time - not last minute, but not 3 months ahead of everyone else!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

lol yea true. Thats why i was wondering so people who are already done [i dont know how they did it so fast!] dont post too soon.

Plus i know the agony of having SS and not being able to open it for months haha


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've left the 'treats' bit of my shopping until later.
Don't want our SS to end up with out-of-date treats 
Edit: and yes I know they last a long time, but might as well be fresh as possible.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Thats a really good point actually Silvi .... good job my OH gave the SS treats to my own dogs lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mmmm good point silvi didn't think of that looks like my daughters dog will be getting some treats Lol Chippy won't eat them at the moment


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Treats do last a long time though, so they are probably fine. 
It's just me being 'picky' probably


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Was meant to buy our first few bits and bobs for one of our SS's today, but money is tighter than first thought so might not happen for another couple of weeks  Good job we got this all organized so quickly!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Was meant to buy our first few bits and bobs for one of our SS's today, but money is tighter than first thought so might not happen for another couple of weeks  Good job we got this all organized so quickly!


I'm the same! It's nice it's been sorted in advance as gives me some paydays


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Agreed @Dogloverlou. I was going to make a bit of a start this week and I've been hit with all sorts of demands for money so next month it shall be!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Hoping to make a start in the next few weeks as am saving for the SRS cage for my rats so once Thts out of the way it's shopping time!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, I think sending November onwards will still leave plenty of time for everyone to get sent without being ridiculous lol

My genius clues have now been concocted. BWUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sitting in waiting for my Zooplus delivery ..... some SS presents may have slipped into the cart ..... whoops


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh bums I've posted mine............................

Just joking!!!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, I have one SS recipient sorted....just gotta buy the actual stuff 

And, I bumped the thread up mainly so I could use these Xmas themed emoticons














































Someone stop me....please!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, I have one SS recipient sorted....just gotta buy the actual stuff
> 
> And, I bumped the thread up mainly so I could use these Xmas themed emoticons
> 
> ...


Love those Xmas smilies 

I have bought for our SS (apart from treats which I'm getting later), but can't find a suitable shoe box.
Means I will have to go out and buy a new pair of shoes I think....


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Love the Christmas smilies! 

We have ours figured out just need some paydays to get all the stuff. Glad it was done in advance this year gets it out the way before im christmas broke haha


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I've a few bits and bobs snaffled away. It makes me feel all calm and organised that I've 'started'!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't bought anything yet but I have plenty of ideas


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I HAVE BOUGHT TOO MUCH
AGAIN


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have like 10 new sites in my 'faves' tab all sitting there with present ideas AND a pad under my keyboard with hand written notes


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a word document


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I think there must be only me who hasnt bought anythint yet. What with Penny being in and out of the vets, starting a new job 3 weeks and a holiday this week coming I dont know where my days go, or where my head is at! 
When we get back from holiday, well a week in a caravan in newquay! I Will start shopping  I look forward to it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I have a word document


Fancy pants!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I have a word document


All my notes are in Notepad


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol you guys are super organised!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't bought anything yet, I'm thinking discover dogs would be a good place to get some interesting stuff.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, I'm thinking discover dogs would be a good place to get some interesting stuff.


Oh yes, perfect shopping venue!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Nicky10 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, I'm thinking discover dogs would be a good place to get some interesting stuff.


Sounds good.....and oh no!
Don't send me off looking anywhere else.
I've bought too much already


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Nicky10 has reminded me of a stall we visited at Crufts......

Now faved!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

silvi said:


> Sounds good.....and oh no!
> Don't send me off looking anywhere else.
> I've bought too much already


You know you want to go


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am jealous of all going this year! We went last year and had great fun but dont think we can fit in going this year boo!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Amelia66 said:


> I am jealous of all going this year! We went last year and had great fun but dont think we can fit in going this year boo!


I haven't been in a few years I can't wait


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I nearly started yestersay, went to the pet shop with a few minutes to kill before meeting Tyton at the vets......and bought Ronin a birthday/Christmas present! Do have several ideas for my SSs, just not actually started shopping.


----------



## Charliegirl68 (Jul 17, 2015)

Are all the spaces gone now for secret santa


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Charliegirl68 said:


> Are all the spaces gone now for secret santa


I think so as we all know who we're buying for now too  so I can't see there being any more spaces as the front page says 'no more' .


----------



## Charliegirl68 (Jul 17, 2015)

Aw this makes me sad. I was waiting to have been a member long enough. Next year I guess xx


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Another few odds and sods arrived yesterday so my stash is starting to build up. I've bought my own dogs the same thing as something that's going into the SS and I can't even upload a photo as it would give the game away when my recipients receive their parcel. 

I was at a sponsored walk for a rescue today and picked up a few bits there too, I love being organised!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> Another few odds and sods arrived yesterday so my stash is starting to build up. I've bought my own dogs the same thing as something that's going into the SS and *I can't even upload a photo as it would give the game away when my recipients receive their parcel. *
> 
> I was at a sponsored walk for a rescue today and picked up a few bits there too, I love being organised!


well it will now lol
No one probably would have noticed if you kept that quiet. 
I keep looking, deciding then changing my mind haha


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nearly a disaster at the weekend........ Dexter found the SS box...... clearly thought it was for him....... now placed higher than his stumpy legs!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I still haven't started buying! Next month


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have done nothing yet :Bag


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I have done nothing yet :Bag


Me either but I've got a few ideas. Just need to wait for pay day


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Christmas cards bought today and the very first 'items' bought too


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have just bought my first SS items


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've 'rescued' 2 boxes out of the recycling (still haven't 'fessed up' to OH I've entered this yet, but may have to soon )


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I've 'rescued' 2 boxes out of the recycling (still haven't 'fessed up' to OH I've entered this yet, but may have to soon )


Last year I waited until the 1st pressie arrived here  then he immediately thought it was a good idea  if I'd of told him beforehand he'd of been more bothered about 'strangers on the Internet knowing our address' 'spending money on dogs that aren't ours' etc. but this year he's got involved in picking the pressies & loves the dogs we have to buy for  
When Xmas day came & we opened them - he thought it was amazing even more as he realised the gifts matched our dogs


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I was thinking of hiding prezzies etc. as long as I can then when he finds them just innocently say, 'those? they're for the dogs' SS; remember I told you about it ages ago?' :Angelic

I didn't take part last year, but was following all the threads - he did say more than once that I should have entered if I wanted to, so I'm sure it'll be fine - either that or our SS recipients will be ending up with a huge couriered box, each containing one giant boy along with a selection of (half-eaten/played with) presents as he explodes and makes me give the dogs away too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a rough idea of what I'm buying my ss but I'll probably just get most of it at dd


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I kind of sort of maybe just have wrappings and boxes left to sort :Shy


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> I kind of sort of maybe just have wrappings and boxes left to sort :Shy


 Got box, need paper and a clue!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I was thinking of hiding prezzies etc. as long as I can then when he finds them just innocently say, 'those? they're for the dogs' SS; remember I told you about it ages ago?' :Angelic
> 
> I didn't take part last year, but was following all the threads - he did say more than once that I should have entered if I wanted to, so I'm sure it'll be fine - either that or our SS recipients will be ending up with a huge couriered box, each containing one giant boy along with a selection of (half-eaten/played with) presents as he explodes and makes me give the dogs away too


Well men rarely listen so it's easy to say you've already told them


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My husband has long ago stopped even trying to curb my spendthrift ways. It's easier that way. 

I have just ordered the last bits for one of mine and will finish off t'other two after Halloween.


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Newbie Question alert!.

Are people wrapping the presents and the parcel or just the parcel?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm wrapping them separately and then the box.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

presents must be wrapped. 
parcel doesn't have to be.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

AllthingsRodent said:


> Newbie Question alert!.
> 
> Are people wrapping the presents and the parcel or just the parcel?


*"RULES/INFO*

All presents to be wrapped please. It's no fun if there's no mess!"

I wrap them separately and stick em in a box


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> *"RULES/INFO*
> 
> All presents to be wrapped please. It's no fun if there's no mess!"
> 
> I wrap them separately and stick em in a box


thank you. Don't know how I missed that in the rules/info bit! I shall start looking for some paper Christmas themed of course!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Got the box! Ordered something a while back- out of stock- not happy- plan to buy the first few items over the weekend!! Got the clue sorted! Going to copy and save my SS's likes/dislikes to my inbox so I don't have to keep searching for it to refresh my memory! i know i am behind the times! it will be here before we know it!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

You lot are so organised!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Not really. I have 2 out of four boxes and 4 clues, no presents as yet lol


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Still have to buy some nice new winter boots, so I have a box


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have boxes coming out my ears right now but none are small ones D:

im sure i will order something at some point tho that i can recycle the box from


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I've ordered the rest of my secret Santa things today. Have gone completely overboard with ordering as you never know what stuff is like till it arrives :Shamefullyembarrased ...... But am sure my own dogs will end up with a fair few bits out of my orders aswell. 

Got boxes. Still need to find some nice wrapping paper ......

And then to work out the clues


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

silvi said:


> Still have to buy some nice new winter boots, so I have a box


Already thinking ahead ....... If my SS arrives in a boot box you could now be a possibility ompus

Or are you bluffing.....


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmmm..... might need to scour the internet and remove any mention of brands of shoes/food/wine/companies I've ordered from online etc. just in case sneaky folks like @JenSteWillow are taking the PACKAGING seriously as a clue


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol I hadn't even thought of that !


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

haha i love how this thread turns everyone into a detective.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Hmmm..... might need to scour the internet and remove any mention of brands of shoes/food/wine/companies I've ordered from online etc. just in case sneaky folks like @JenSteWillow are taking the PACKAGING seriously as a clue


Muhahaha :Happy

i'm obviously doing you a favour though  ... Your lovely thought of clues being ruined just cos you send your pressies in a box that you've discussed the contents of... & to discuss the original contents on the SS thread is just :Stop !!

Maybe there's a reason why I've thought of it, as I myself may be conscious of revealing too much info as my packaging could give me away :Bag:Nailbiting .. even when people take pics of their boxes saying 'it's here!!!' I need to mix up my wrapping & handwriting skills as if 3 ppls all look identical ... I'm getting short listed!! Another tip for you there @Tyton as you have a big brood too


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Same goes for wrapping paper ..... ompus


I'd be a great detective! :Smug


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Muhahaha :Happy
> 
> i'm obviously doing you a favour though  ... Your lovely thought of clues being ruined just cos you send your pressies in a box that you've discussed the contents of... & to discuss the original contents on the SS thread is just :Stop !!
> 
> Maybe there's a reason why I've thought of it, as I myself may be conscious of revealing too much info as my packaging could give me away :Bag:Nailbiting .. even when people take pics of their boxes saying 'it's here!!!' I need to mix up my wrapping & handwriting skills as if 3 ppls all look identical ... I'm getting short listed!! Another tip for you there @Tyton as you have a big brood too


... I think my head just exploded! 

.... although that might be from being at work at this time on a Saturday night!

Next year.... I think the organisers need to sort out standard issue boxes and wrapping paper to all participants to avoid any inadvertent clues being given away?

And yes, I've just realised that if all my clues are similar (although different as they are different dogs) that will be a big giveaway, but...... maybe I need to actually buy some PRESENTS before worrying too much about all the fine details


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have finally brought 1 thing, I may have 'made' some things for my victims too  but I can't even contemplate christmas wrapping paper yet :Wacky it's still September.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

All my gifts bar 1 are bought and wrapped, my clue is sorted, and all in the box,have also brought a camera to take pic's of Chip opening his,( just got to learn how to use it properly ) I got a bit over eager lol I was stressing about guessing who Chips ss is because I am a total dummy, no good at working clues out, but not any more after all it is only a bit of fun, just can't wait for posting time and Christmas now and I am usually a big bah humbug with it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Argh! I feel I'm getting left behind. I've only bought one gift and have one box. But money has been a bit tight up till now and then Cash has a vet visit next month which is more money!

So glad we had plenty of time to organize this


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish I had joined up. Been saving money for S.S. all year and assumed Golden Shadow and Babycham would be doing their thing but obviously not Never mind the girls have worked hard organising it for years, they deserve a break. I shall just watch what's going on this year and if you do it again next year I shall join... that's if I'm welcome.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Sidles in, all full of boasty boastfullness - I've one of my three completed, yippee! 
Haven't even thought of my clues yet, I'll wing that bit and there's bound to be some sort of box in one of the kids bedrooms I can liberate. I'll just have to tip out the Lego/sea shells/pens that have lost their lids first.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I wish I had joined up. Been saving money for S.S. all year and assumed Golden Shadow and Babycham would be doing their thing but obviously not Never mind the girls have worked hard organising it for years, they deserve a break. I shall just watch what's going on this year and if you do it again next year I shall join... that's if I'm welcome.


They may well still do it firedog, this one is uber early, it is only September!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Firedog said:


> I wish I had joined up. Been saving money for S.S. all year and assumed Golden Shadow and Babycham would be doing their thing but obviously not Never mind the girls have worked hard organising it for years, they deserve a break. I shall just watch what's going on this year and if you do it again next year I shall join... that's if I'm welcome.





Lexiedhb said:


> They may well still do it firedog, this one is uber early, it is only September!!!


I didn't realise there was another SS until I recently searched posts to get ideas.

Tbh though, after reading some of the thread from last year I can see why maybe it isn't being done again. Seemed a lot of negativity on that thread, which is a shame cause it's been a happy experience here with everyone.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

the negativity was only because it was restricted to those who had participated before, and not on an open basis, which many felt very unfair. I bet the "old timers" one runs, just not from September!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ahhhh well, we are nearly sorted here so happy in our SS group


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very happy with this SS  I would have joined in with the old timers SS also (the more presents the better I think!!!!) but never feel that that welcomed when asking, the cat one also is just for very very regular members and felt like an outcast asking so although I took part last year and did everything right I decided to stay out of it this year! If its only for friends I feel it should be run off a public forum like this.This one is more laid back and overall has run very smoothly and friendly from my experience, I am super excited about it and have half of the gifts and know what I want to get for the other half  Roll on Xmas!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well there are quite a few newer people taking part in this one, me included, so hopefully we will get it right


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I would have joined but alas tis no fun to send and not be able to get anything.If i were to get something i would just break down and cry anyway.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I managed to buy some items today! That is good for me as I haven't even thought of my own child's christmas yet haha!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got nearly everything bought, just got treats and a few things to make which I'll probably do closer to the time. Haven't got clue, box or wrapping paper yet either. Glad we started early


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm no where near finished  September was an expensive month for me


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought I was pretty much done, but now we've got all the new Christmas gear in work..... nooooooo


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't even started yet!

Oh I tell a lie, I've bought one thing


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't start until Wednesday *searches through bookmarked sites anyway*


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> I would have joined but alas tis no fun to send and not be able to get anything.If i were to get something i would just break down and cry anyway.


Hopefully this time next year and you'll feel a lot different


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Well.... 

I hadn't even thought of dates until I saw on here... I've kept forgetting to check.... But this morning I thought I'll get the stuff out that I've bought & check then anything that goes out before jan/feb I'll give them to mine........ 
Two lots had 'best before 2014' on    
I only bought them last month!!
Now the question is... Do I return with my receipt or will they be ok for my 3 as it's not 'use by'  but, wtf !? That'll teach me to look at packets!! Its made me feel all funny :Vomit


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

My izzy has stuff that past its best before date all the time. My problem is I buy too much in bulk!!

Mind you just re read your post @JenSteWillow 2014! Yikes. That's last year!!! I would return them!! That's terrible.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lavinia said:


> My izzy has stuff that past its best before date all the time. My problem is I buy too much in bulk!!
> 
> Mind you just re read your post @JenSteWillow 2014! Yikes. That's last year!!! I would return them!! That's terrible.


Yeah I'm all for best before & if it looks / smells ok a few days over then fine... But a year! Seems a bit much. I've emailed the company anyway to see what they say  not as a complaint or being rude.. Just to enquire politely


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

It's madness that you only bought them a couple of months ago! Will be interesting to hear what they say.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lavinia said:


> It's madness that you only bought them a couple of months ago! Will be interesting to hear what they say.


*weeks  
About 5weeks I think. 
Good job I checked otherwise our SSs might of thought we'd sent them a hoard we've had since last Xmas


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! Even worse. The company obviously need to check their stock. Doubt your SS would have even checked to be fair!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Im supposed to be sorting the house out ......instead im checking the SS thread 
my excuse is im 'testing the internet connection' haha.

Got some boxes and a few bits, need to have a look around to see if i can find some nice things our SS might like.
Also just realised I'm wearing a Christmas jumper right now ......


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I found some lovely doggy wrapping paper yesterday that I've ordered, no idea what to get my SS though yet. Me thinks I'm doing this backward........... got the wrapping before the present!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I did my second order of SS stuff at the weekend


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I was in a Christmassy mood so wrapped up, boxed and had one of my parcels pretty much ready to send!
Left it on top of Sam's kennel.
Sam took that as some kind of offering to the Great Bananalord and helped himself.

I need to get more stuff now :Bored


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I was in a Christmassy mood so wrapped up, boxed and had one of my parcels pretty much ready to send!
> Left it on top of Sam's kennel.
> Sam took that as some kind of offering to the Great Bananalord and helped himself.
> 
> I need to get more stuff now :Bored


I think Samwise and Bigby Wolf would get on like a house on fire


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> *weeks
> About 5weeks I think.
> Good job I checked otherwise our SSs might of thought we'd sent them a hoard we've had since last Xmas


That's really bad to send such out of date treats to you, you'd think they would check their stock occasionally.

Hope they replace them for you.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Well here's their response .... 

Hi Jennifer,


Thank you for your email.


We are very sorry to hear about your problems with our pet treats. If you could take the items back to the store along with proof of purchase, you will receive a full refund.

In the meantime, we would like to send you a dog treat as a good will gesture. Would it be possible for you to send us your address in order for me to send this out? Thanks.


Regards,


 that's so nice of them  I wasn't even expecting to be able to return them!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

How nice of them! 
Its always good when companies are good to their customers makes people more happy to buy from them in the future.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> How nice of them!
> Its always good when companies are good to their customers makes people more happy to buy from them in the future.


Tbh I was expecting them to say it's best before not use by etc & to say it's up to me whether I feed it. So this worked out great & highly unexpected


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Great news! And yes they should replace them are they are out of date so them sending you something extra is kinda like a sweetener to stop you complaining. 

I thought, if anything, they might say that you can't prove the out of date treats were the ones you purchased - as in, you found old ones in the back of the cupboard so brought new ones and are now trying to take the old ones back.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Great news! And yes they should replace them are they are out of date so them sending you something extra is kinda like a sweetener to stop you complaining.
> 
> I thought, if anything, they might say that you can't prove the out of date treats were the ones you purchased - as in, you found old ones in the back of the cupboard so brought new ones and are now trying to take the old ones back.


I hadn't thought of that  they were new in / I hadn't seen them before so whether they'd been lost in the stock room before then, who knows!

I'd of been so offended if they said that ..


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> I hadn't thought of that  they were new in / I hadn't seen them before so whether they'd been lost in the stock room before then, who knows!


Yeah maybe and then someone shoved them on the shelves without checking. Very naughty but am sure it happens a lot.



JenSteWillow said:


> I'd of been so offended if they said that ..


Me too but there will always be those who try it on.


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Got all my SS a while ago. Got one box, need to find another and some nice wrapping paper!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Almost finished mine now! Had a big freakout i wasn't going to get it all done and then sorted it in a day 
Gotta wait for stuff to arrive now


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I guess I better start shopping!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thought I'd bought the last item today but now not to sure!!! Maybe just one more item........or two.... hmmm


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I still got one last lot to buy at next payday


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been buying bits and pieces, still going to do most next weekend though


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Jackie99 said:


> Thought I'd bought the last item today but now not to sure!!! Maybe just one more item........or two.... hmmm


Ha-ha you're the same as me! I'm buying for 3 so put their stuff together in a pile and then panicked it didn't look much! Then one dog looked they had more than the others .......


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How big a bag can I carry on a plane again? I fear I might need a suitcase by the time I come back from dd ￼￼. I've just found out I have both days off, might take a second just to go shopping


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> Ha-ha you're the same as me! I'm buying for 3 so put their stuff together in a pile and then panicked it didn't look much! Then one dog looked they had more than the others .......


Im exactly the same. I think I will wrap it up and close the box for good before I get tempted again!!!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay I've started the shopping part


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Geolgrad said:


> Yay I've started the shopping part


Started ? I'm itching to send mine, it's ready to go ha ha


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> Started ? I'm itching to send mine, it's ready to go ha ha


Me too, mine has been ready to go for a while now


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my god, I have only just started looking at stuff, I think I may have to pull my finger out


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> Oh my god, I have only just started looking at stuff, I think I may have to pull my finger out


There's ages to go yet, you'll be ok, although Christmas does seem to be approaching extra quickly this year! ! I just couldnt help myself! felt odd wrapping xmas presents before Halloween even ha


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Oh my god, I have only just started looking at stuff, I think I may have to pull my finger out


There is plenty of time , I just got a bit over zelous lol


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Oh my god, I have only just started looking at stuff, I think I may have to pull my finger out


Lol I havent even started looking! I don`t do chrismas until at least November


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've looked, bought a couple of things and am starting an online shopping list. with four to buy for (plus my own boys) I've a wee way to go yet! 

(although I think I've spotted a bargain - replacement crocogator for Ronin for only £4!!)


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mines done! Just need wrapping paper ..... and a card ..... and to sort my clues out .

Ok so maybe i'm not done haha


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have drawn up a list of stuff to get on Sunday. Then just wrapping paper and a card and I'm done . I'm just glad our ss is pretty easy to shop for


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I fink I'll put the 'received' thread up come November, in case any early merlies want to send their parcels asap


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

No further shopping here ( and I'm getting worried I'll fall behind soon if I don't start getting a move on! ) but I am listening to Xmas music and have Xmas gift ideas on QVC in the background  so obviously instantly thought of this thread


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> No further shopping here ( and I'm getting worried I'll fall behind soon if I don't start getting a move on! ) but I am listening to Xmas music and have Xmas gift ideas on QVC in the background  so obviously instantly thought of this thread


 I brought actual proper Human christmas presents from QVC last week, I never usually buy stuff this early :Wideyed


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Got lots of stuff today, and wanted up with my bag being searched by security because of it ￼. That should be everything now


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Started wrapping human xmas presents yesterday, think this is the most organised i have been ever! haha


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

All you 'done' shoppers.. Haven't you heard of Black Friday!? I can't wait to add to the SS pressie collection on that weekend... & then I'll be done


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not suicidal enough for black friday


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm not suicidal enough for black friday


I wouldn't dare go actual shopping :Bag 
I got so many good deals online last year though - on the websites that didn't crash! I'm sure zooplus was one..


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I never seem to find any good deals on stuff i actually need on black Friday, and i'm normally already broke haha


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I am the only person who hasn't started yet. I have lists and bookmarked things and things in my basket on amazon. Along with families christmas presents but not actually bought a single christmas present or card for a doggy or person for this year yet! I dont think I have ever bought a christmas present before November. I think its because I love halloween so much so I focus on that and then do christmas


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I have 2 presents, not 2 SS recipients sorted, but 2 items out of 4 SS so you're not miles behind, don't worry.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't really started yet either! Panic!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Doggiedelight said:


> I think I am the only person who hasn't started yet. I have lists and bookmarked things and things in my basket on amazon. Along with families christmas presents but not actually bought a single christmas present or card for a doggy or person for this year yet! I dont think I have ever bought a christmas present before November. I think its because I love halloween so much so I focus on that and then do christmas


I haven't either.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm saying nothing "looks annoying and smug"


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I received all MY Xmas presents last night!!!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

This may be a silly question, but how do we know the addresses?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I still need to do one more bulk order for my two SS and then I'll be done  Well I'll still need to wrap them all


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

skatealexia said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do we know the addresses?


They were sent to you with who your SS was. Should be in your pms.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

My last thing arrived this week........ just need to wrap


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

-sneaks in-


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I pulled my finger out and I have brought wrapped and boxed mine :Angelic


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

erm... I've bought a couple. ordered another one. Need to get going and finish up so I can work on wrapping and packaging now.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Have just ordered some SS stuff, and am about to put in another order elsewhere!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm planning to ours done after I get back from our holiday next week. Squee!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have got one more set of presents to buy for my SS's and then I need to get wrapping.. which I hate


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Having two individually wrap a crap load of presents in six separate boxes has reminded me just how awful I am at wrapping. Soz guys.
If anyone is done already, can start sending out soon


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Having two individually wrap a crap load of presents in six separate boxes has reminded me just how awful I am at wrapping. Soz guys.
> If anyone is done already, can start sending out soon


I really am rubbish at wrapping but hopefully the SS's won't mind


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

There needs to be a machine that you plop presents in to and they come out beautifully done! Like a laminatrix but not


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> There needs to be a machine that you plop presents in to and they come out beautifully done! Like a laminatrix but not


I just had a vision of a host of houses on xmas morning with poor pooches looking forlornly at laminated pieces of pizzle/fish skin etc can see it but unable to get hte laminated plastic off to actually taste! Maybe badly wrapped paper parcels are actually much better - remember if the paper is a bit loose, or has a wee tear here and there it's actually just to make it easier for the dogs to get a hold of and rip open


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Still need to get some wrapping paper, a box and figure out a clue. Had a nightmare the last couple of weeks though, found out my mum had died. (We didn't have a great relationship) so hopefully I find my Christmas spirit again soon as I'm a bit lost at the moment. 

How fast is time going?!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ohhh bladdy hell lavinia, hope you're ok.....


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm really sorry to read that @Lavinia 

Son is a big 10 tomorrow and once I have his birthday done and dusted, it will be GO on operation partridge in a pear tree.

I have boxes, I have wrapping paper and just a few more bits to get and that will be me done.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Is it bad i want to put my Christmas tree up? 

Hope you're ok @Lavinia


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lavinia said:


> Still need to get some wrapping paper, a box and figure out a clue. Had a nightmare the last couple of weeks though, found out my mum had died. (We didn't have a great relationship) so hopefully I find my Christmas spirit again soon as I'm a bit lost at the moment.
> 
> How fast is time going?!


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> ohhh bladdy hell lavinia, hope you're ok.....





Mrsred said:


> I'm really sorry to read that @Lavinia
> 
> Son is a big 10 tomorrow and once I have his birthday done and dusted, it will be GO on operation partridge in a pear tree.
> 
> I have boxes, I have wrapping paper and just a few more bits to get and that will be me done.





Amelia66 said:


> Is it bad i want to put my Christmas tree up?
> 
> Hope you're ok @Lavinia





Westie Mum said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thanks everyone. It's not great, but hope I get there in time. Just all very confusing. It's funny how you lose all motivation to do anything though.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I may have started shopping...or not. 
Who knows


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

OH came home this afternoon to find a box on the side. Is that MORE puppy presents? he asked as he rolled his eyes heavenwards, unfortunately it was people Christmas presents this time, but at least he seems quite resigned to the fact the puppies are joining in SS this year


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anyone received yet? Had a nosey for a received thread but didn't see one?

On another note is the other secret santa not on this year? i normally like to read through their thread too!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just waiting for the last few things, then to wrap and send it off.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm finished, I'm finished!

Poor hubby nearly had a funny turn at the till as I went a weeny bit overboard. 

I'll have to get my arse into gear and get wrapping, I've been sucked into Greys Anatomy by my daughter and seem to be spending an unhealthy amount of time of an evening devoted to it so I will have to take myself off and get sorted.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I have commenced shopping!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

The other SS does not appear to be running no, unless of course it is happening behind the scenes.

Do we have a date when we can post not that I'm done of course, I shant be posting till well you know, December or summat.......:Watching:Nailbiting:Watching


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

When do the parcels have to be posted by ?  I still have got some more stuff to get as well.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Haven't wrapped yet - must get by bum into gear !


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate wrapping, especially awkwardly shaped presents like dog toys. Oh well this will be fun.

Were we supposed to get something for the humans too?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I got my SS presents a few weeks ago, but I haven't wrapped and still have no idea about clues.

I hope my SS doesn't think I've been a bit stingy. 

Actually looking forward to Christmas this year! *starts singing* Tis the season to be jolly, fa la la la la, la la la la. :Singing


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Right, here we go!
> 
> *DATES/DEADLINES*
> 
> ...


It seems all parcels to be sent by 10th Dec, so no panic yet, but we do need to be getting a move on with shopping and wrapping.... and looking for the good ideas I had back in September about clues that I've now mislaid!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I have all my bits now, might need to get the box out and do a final check before I start wrapping. Struggling with the clues though


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I got my SS presents a few weeks ago, but I haven't wrapped and still have no idea about clues.
> 
> I hope my SS doesn't think I've been a bit stingy.
> 
> Actually looking forward to Christmas this year! *starts singing* Tis the season to be jolly, fa la la la la, la la la la. :Singing


Its not about quantity  Its all about fun  Mine would be happy with a bag of treats


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dogs aren't going to care if they get a few tennis balls and cheap treats or 20 expensive presents


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Might be a bit short notice, but there's nowt stopping anyone else from starting another SS 
Parcels out by 10th Dec to make sure they all arrive in time


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> The other SS does not appear to be running no,* unless of course it is happening behind the scenes.*
> 
> Do we have a date when we can post not that I'm done of course, I shant be posting till well you know, December or summat.......:Watching:Nailbiting:Watching


i wondered this after the thread last year.

I think @BlueJay said we could post any time?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yep, can send out any time now!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm going to attempt to finish tomorrow...here's hoping haha!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm almost done! 

I think... 

I keep adding more to it lol, just little things but my SS is quite hard to buy for  

How exciting!!! 

Who's loving the John Lewis Crimbo advert? I am  It's officially Christmas!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just glad mine was quite easy to shop for .


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I must admit I was feeling a little glum about my SS boxes so far  as I put all 5 dogs in I have quite a lot to buy 

That along with the amount I've spent with both Skyla and Taz back and forth to the vets recently , but I've managed it!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I very nearly let something slip there, I was about to post something relating to one of my SS. 

*backs away from the thread before I commit a faux pas and goes to look my pooch purxhases*


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

the amount of times I have nearly written " well xyz's parcel is all done" and actually put in the name of the dog........ Doh!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just figured out my clue  *waits impatiently for zooplus delivery*


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea for my clues. I don't think I post enough any more for people to recognise things about them.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

My parcel has been ready to go for weeks now just been waiting for the thumbs up to post it yaaaay I can do it now IF it ever stops bloody raining for me to get to the po


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I suppose we should start shopping! Oops :/
I do feel a little bad for my new boy though - he wasn't here when this started, so maybe I'll make him his own little box to open


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I haven't finished all my shopping yet and am getting concerned about finishing in time for the deadline! :Nailbiting


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't finished because I felt bad about giving him the toy and ordered a new one . It will be here in a couple of days


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a box, had all stuff in it, picked up a few more bits recently............ now doesnt fit in the blumming box..........................


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Had a box, had all stuff in it, picked up a few more bits recently............ now doesnt fit in the blumming box..........................


Get Dex to sit on the box, help squash it all in? He may even eat some of the contents to help further?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Get Dex to sit on the box, help squash it all in? He may even eat some of the contents to help further?


Ginger dog face is not allowed remotely NEAR said box for fear of it all ending up eaten/ destroyed/ buried in the garden!!!!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I wrapped my bits last night but now worried I don't have enough in there, may need to do some more shopping!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm def gonna be a last minute shopper haha!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Good job we started early


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Without commenting etc to give it away, could whoever has Hanwombat's *Bigby *please message me ASAP


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

We haven't pulled out by the way  my address recipient just needs altering


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Now just wrapping to go, the last bits arrived yesterday. I got home to a very interested dog ￼. The explanation that they were for his ss not him wasn't well received


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope we haven't got any vanishing people this year!

We keep seeing so many cute christmassy dog things but trying to restrain ourselves, Need to seal the boxes so we cant add anymore haha


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Let's do a roll call while we're here 

@Lauren5159 @Dogloverlou @Nicky10 @Animallover26 @Rosie64 @Spidei @Fluffster @ellenlouisepascoe @Canine K9 @Tyton @Mrsred @Westie Mum @Hanwombat @astro2011 @StormyThai @WhippetyAmey @Apollo2012 @Amelia66 @Meezey @VickynHolly @adamantis @MontyMaude @silvi @Geolgrad @Jackie99 @Lexiedhb @AllthingsRodent @JenSteWillow @pinklizzy @Picklelily @PawsOnMe @skatealexia @Lavinia @sharloid @Doggiedelight @LouLatch

Everyone ok? No problems? 
Give us a like on this post so I know everyone is still playing!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Let's do a roll call while we're here
> 
> @Lauren5159 @Dogloverlou @Nicky10 @Animallover26 @Rosie64 @Spidei @Fluffster @ellenlouisepascoe @Canine K9 @Tyton @Mrsred @Westie Mum @Hanwombat @astro2011 @StormyThai @WhippetyAmey @Apollo2012 @Amelia66 @Meezey @VickynHolly @adamantis @MontyMaude @silvi @Geolgrad @Jackie99 @Lexiedhb @AllthingsRodent @JenSteWillow @pinklizzy @Picklelily @PawsOnMe @skatealexia @Lavinia @sharloid @Doggiedelight @LouLatch
> 
> ...


Everything is going fine here - I have had a few money issues but nothing affecting the SS.. but means I probably won't be sending until last minute... but seems a lot of people may be doing that 

I still got presents to buy and everything to wrap


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

All good here  Only got a few more presents to buy, then wrapping  I did have to buy two of the same thing and give one to my three as they really wanted it!
I probably won't be sending until last minute too as I haven't got money until next week


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

My stuff all bought! Just waiting on one bit to arrive, then I can wrap and send. Wahay!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Totall done, just to wrap and post!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We're fine here, spare room bed has four piles of presents on it, none been stolen by my lot yet (only wee Ronin is naughty enough to climb the stairs and we've been lucky so far). Ronin popped into the pet shop yesterday on his way home from the vets, and in between scoffing various treats as he garnered sympathy from the staff by showing off his lovely bandage, he did manage to buy some final treats for everyone's SS. One package to come (including the wrapping paper!) and I think we're done so sending soon.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Everything is going fine here - I have had a few money issues but nothing affecting the SS.. but means I probably won't be sending until last minute... but seems a lot of people may be doing that
> 
> I still got presents to buy and everything to wrap


Same! :Nailbiting


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I has a bladdy problem!!!!!

Box aint big enuf..... hurumpgh!!!!

Also just so folk are aware - I went to send something to my god son, one of those annoying kids who have birthdays right before xmas, anyhoo,........ parcel was around 2kgs . The cheapest Royal mail could send it was £13.75 :Banghead............ I VERY nearly passed out on the spot, I could personally drive it to Abingdon for less than that, or probably buy a horse and ride it..... Pffffffttttttt. :Meh
Sent it via MyHermes for under £7 ..... which is really easy to do :Joyful


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

All good to go here too lol been ready to send for ages, Thanks for the info Lexiedhb


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I has a bladdy problem!!!!!
> 
> Box aint big enuf..... hurumpgh!!!!
> 
> ...


I always a bit thing with My Hermes as before when they delivered stuff to me, they've dumped it outside my house etc.. so always a worry if someone stole it.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I always a bit thing with My Hermes as before when they delivered stuff to me, they've dumped it outside my house etc.. so always a worry if someone stole it.


You can get ask it to be signed for for £1 extra........ and track it  I love my Myhermes bloke, he leaves it out of sight behind the bins and it means I dont have to go get it!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> You can get ask it to be signed for for £1 extra........ and track it  I love my Myhermes bloke, he leaves it out of sight behind the bins and it means I dont have to go get it!!!


Ah cool I didn't know that


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> I has a bladdy problem!!!!!
> 
> Box aint big enuf..... hurumpgh!!!!
> 
> ...


£13.75  Blimey what was it? A Pony! 
Thanks for the warning.

As for my SS I think I have a box now, so just need to wrap and sort out a clue.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Everything is fine here. I just have a few last bits to buy, a reason to do another Zooplus order!  Have to find a box and I have some ideas for a clue (Bit difficult not giving away its from 2 dogs so still thinking on that).


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Everything is going fine here - I have had a few money issues but nothing affecting the SS.. but means I probably won't be sending until last minute... but seems a lot of people may be doing that
> 
> I still got presents to buy and everything to wrap


Same here ^^^^

Still trying to find a box. I did have one I was going to use, but the cat decided it was hers :Banghead


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

All done just need to think of clues and post :E


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm fine just need to do some shopping haha!!! I will have it gone in time 

MyHermes are really good with me, but not used him in a while.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Question :- Although a bit late really as mine is all sealed ready to go BUT with the clues are you meant to say where the clue is located in the parcel or just include it and let the recipient find/work it out ?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm still playing  Sorry, I haven't been round here much but I'm waiting on a couple more things arriving and then I'm good to go  

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Question :- Although a bit late really as mine is all sealed ready to go BUT with the clues are you meant to say where the clue is located in the parcel or just include it and let the recipient find/work it out ?


Completely absolutely 100% up to you!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Completely absolutely 100% up to you!


thank you was a bit worried in case I had done it wrong lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

A clue could be anything, does not have to be written, for example my clue last year was a purple hippo dog toy- but I did write "CLUE" on the wrapping!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> A clue could be anything, does not have to be written, for example my clue last year was a purple hippo dog toy- but I did write "CLUE" on the wrapping!


HURR HURR HURRRR


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> A clue could be anything, does not have to be written, for example my clue last year was a purple hippo dog toy- but I did write "CLUE" on the wrapping!


Thank you, he certainly seems to like it too lol


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

All good here just need to get a few more bits and then all good to go as have wrapping paper and box all sorted!

Am afraid will be last minute posting!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww I hate that I sealed mine all up already because I spotted some lovely things today!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm waiting for mine to arrive from various places, so I can see how much space is left in the boxes!  
Excited now!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm half way through one SS, not started the other one  Although I have everything in baskets that I am buying that SS. I have no idea what to get the first SS to finish off!.
Flipping clues!, I keep forgetting we have to do clues.
It's going way to fast, not long until the deadline.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

All wrapped and boxed ready to go, I just need to print off my clue and then sort out about sending it


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Let's do a roll call while we're here
> 
> @Lauren5159 @Dogloverlou @Nicky10 @Animallover26 @Rosie64 @Spidei @Fluffster @ellenlouisepascoe @Canine K9 @Tyton @Mrsred @Westie Mum @Hanwombat @astro2011 @StormyThai @WhippetyAmey @Apollo2012 @Amelia66 @Meezey @VickynHolly @adamantis @MontyMaude @silvi @Geolgrad @Jackie99 @Lexiedhb @AllthingsRodent @JenSteWillow @pinklizzy @Picklelily @PawsOnMe @skatealexia @Lavinia @sharloid @Doggiedelight @LouLatch
> 
> ...


All ok here  bought another thing extra today 

What kind of boxes are people using? Boxes people can keep or just a postage box? Or doesnt it matter?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have just used a postage box


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I used a shoe box.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Cardboard boxes of various sizes here!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I used the zooplus box, I'm pretty sure it has no id marks on it so that shouldn't be a spoiler


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a perfect cardboard box, then couldn't resist extras, now box isn't big enuf......


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Had a perfect cardboard box, then couldn't resist extras, now box isn't big enuf......


Don't give away your box sizes people! They can be used as clues too if you start saying what you sent in


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Don't give away your box sizes people! They can be used as clues too if you start saying what you sent in


ahhhh but you don't know how big the original box was lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I used a match box  okay I didn't really!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

jiify bag, nope a Tupperware, nope a wine box, nope a wooden crate, nope a cargo container lol......


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

You could also use a padded envelope depending one how big your things are/ if they fit. I think someone used them last year?

Freezing cold where anyone else is? feels a bit more wintry now brrrr enguin


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I had to change from a shoe box for one of mine as the stuff wouldn't fit. 

And it was a nicely decorated one too as I had stolen from one of the kids. 

Husband is on a long weekend next weekend and we are going to put the tree up and I think I will sort it all out then. PA RUP A PUM PUM!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Pressies bought just wrapping then posting


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

I need to get a wiggle on. I nearly had a heart attack when I saw the received thread go up!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I nearly had a fit when someone posted on the received thread...... Bladdy organised folk, putting the rest of us to shame!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate wrapping and I especially hate wrapping awkwardly shaped things, this is going to be fun


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> You could also use a padded envelope depending one how big your things are/ if they fit. I think someone used them last year?
> 
> Freezing cold where anyone else is? feels a bit more wintry now brrrr enguin


Yep, think that was me. I used large jiffy bags that were stuffed to the seams! 



Nicky10 said:


> I hate wrapping and I especially hate wrapping awkwardly shaped things, this is going to be fun


Same here!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh for goodness sake!! Just been to get my box of stashed stuff to discover that the cats have been chewing at one of the bags of edible items!!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but not so much as she's part of SS this year anyone talk to @WhippetyAmey looks like she hasn't been on since the beginning of October.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> Slightly off topic, but not so much as she's part of SS this year anyone talk to @WhippetyAmey looks like she hasn't been on since the beginning of October.


A few of us are pals with her on Facebook. I'll poke her to come say hi on here!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Lavinia said:


> Oh for goodness sake!! Just been to get my box of stashed stuff to discover that the cats have been chewing at one of the bags of edible items!!!


Re-ordered and its Izzy's lucky day as she gets the goodies now. Wonder if it was her idea all along?!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe it was an elaborate plan all along @Lavinia! 
I'm going to attempt to wrap my bits tonight without either of mine pinching anything


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lavinia said:


> Re-ordered and its Izzy's lucky day as she gets the goodies now. Wonder if it was her idea all along?!


Of course it was  she was just waiting for you to catch on to her plan


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck @pinklizzy . Izzy was well and truly sulking with me whilst I just wrapped the bits I have up. Had to give her the cardboard inner of the wrapping paper to keep her sweet!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Need to think of clues !


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Do we have to do clues?? I am useless lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Do we have to do clues?? I am useless lol


Yes, so we can guess who sent them


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes, so we can guess who sent them


Okay  lol


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm also useless with the clue part @Meezey! Can't think of anything yet and keep asking my husband to help, to no avail!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Did people last year do presents for clues or write a clue on a piece of paper? Im struggling with ideas and the dogs are just laid here watching 'im a celebrity get me out of here' and not coming up with any suggestions!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doggiedelight said:


> Did people last year do presents for clues or write a clue on a piece of paper? Im struggling with ideas and the dogs are just laid here watching 'im a celebrity get me out of here' and not coming up with any suggestions!


I writing it but some people did present clues, like Lexie put in a hippo toy


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Well mine is now wrapped and packed up with a clue in there, worried it might be a bit too obvious but too late now! :Shy


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

You dont have to do clues. I think people are allowed to be anonymous if they want to.

Clues are in the rules

Clues are fun tho! even if they are obvious.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Woohoo! The first load of SS stuff arrived today so now I can start wrapping  

They also arrived in a very suitable box! Bonus!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> You dont have to do clues. I think people are allowed to be anonymous if they want to.
> 
> Clues are fun tho! even if they are obvious.


Sending a clue IS in the rules for this year.......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry I'm late, didn't get a notification of any comments and I've had sons, partners and brothers birthdays all within a few days of each other, I hate November !

All good here - I have one clue out of three 

I *must* buy some wrapping paper tomorrow and get them all boxed up because apart from having no imagination for clues, I've been ready for ages !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Everything is wrapped, in box, clue printed and box is wrapped. Just need to write out the address and send it.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I haven't been on here in ages! I've missed so much! I just want to double check is the deadline for posting the 10th December still?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

LouLatch said:


> I haven't been on here in ages! I've missed so much! I just want to double check is the deadline for posting the 10th December still?


Yep. Can post anytime between now and the 10th.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Amelia66 said:


> Yep. Can post anytime between now and the 10th.


Thank you!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Whoop! I'm wrapped and ready to rumble!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*hates wrapping with a vengeance* ah well I can't wait to get ours


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

*still awaiting Black Friday for last min deals*  

You lot are way too organised for my liking.... :Yawn


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Pre-arrival disclaimer

My presents have been/are being/will be* wrapped as 'dog friendly'. Ie messily with lots of loose corners to encourage tearing and ripping and odd bits of sellotape vaguely holding it together. This is intentional (honest) and not just because I'm rubbish at wrapping odd shaped presents!

*being deliberately vague as regards timing to put dogloverlou off the scent in case Ty is one of my SS (think he's the only one to receive as yet)


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

:SmugThinks I have now found a suitable receptacle, (see what I did there, no mention of what sort)...... Clever me. So need to get these last bits wrapped.....


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Last minute shopping tomorrow for me! So excited now!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Pips received hers  I'm not at home so my mum has the present but will update with pictures soon! Thank you


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

skatealexia said:


> Pips received hers  I'm not at home so my mum has the present but will update with pictures soon! Thank you


I think your supposed to post it in the parcels arrived thread but I don't suppose it makes a lot of differense


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can I just say I'm proud of all my gifts I've bought so far! :Happy I may have gone a bit overboard.......


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, one of Santa's elves is home today from school with a bad cold, so he will be roped in for wrapping duty as he's a Christmassy wee thing. I'm going to put the music channels on the TV as they already have Christmas songs on whilst we do it and I've promised Mr Elf hot ribena. 
Oooooh, it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I think your supposed to post it in the parcels arrived thread but I don't suppose it makes a lot of differense


Has the 'parcels arrived' thread started yet? I haven't seen it. (Not received yet, just wondering)


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-15-parcels-arrived.415451/


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I still have presents to buy


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got a few more bits to get too.

But I bought something that I really adore this evening! Might have to get one for my lot


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Just been to stores tonight and found they both stock natural treats so my lot are doing a test run on them before we buy for anyone else just incase they're not up to strict standard  as well as a 'tough' toy which is currently with the testers too just to check  

Obviously new ones will be bought if they pass  no cello taped up treat packs & toys full of dried slob :Hilarious


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Got my main presents, just need to check some things where is the likes and dislikes thread? Doh!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

The toy in still in one piece after 50mins 









(The toy is hidden under 'stickers' - no clues here!  )

All 3 have put it through its paces until 2 of them are now bored and the other is panting but still playing as this toy testing is serious stuff!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@skatealexia can I just say how adorable Pippa is!  don't think I've ever seen a pic of her around the forums before and we should definitely see more of her x



JenSteWillow said:


> The toy in still in one piece after 50mins
> 
> View attachment 252814
> 
> ...


That's just brill!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> The toy in still in one piece after 50mins
> 
> View attachment 252814
> 
> ...


LOVE that you are road testing things!!! - such a good idea........... unless of course your SS was a tiny tiny dogglies..... LOL


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> LOVE that you are road testing things!!! - such a good idea........... unless of course your SS was a tiny tiny dogglies..... LOL


Maybe I do have the tiny dogs of ss .... A toy that lasts 1hr 30mins before stitching was undone with my 3..... The teeeeeeny dogs would have a blast!!  :Woot


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

right, think we've nailed the box thing........


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Anyways..... I'm all sorted. Present - tick!, box - tick! - wrapping - ? I may put some bubble wrap in to stop him rattling around. There's also the added bonus of not needing to include any clues (I don't want THIS present traced back to me or you may return him... err I mean it!)


I tried that too - but the ruddy thing went and grew and doesn't fit. I am NOT getting a box large enough to send a Ronin (would cost me a fortune). so have had to resort to more conventional packaging now (although aforementioned Ronin has marched into the dining room sniffed all the smelly parcels and dirbbled and huffed on all the clues and mixed them up. I HOPE I've now got the correct parcels in the correct boxes for the correct SS or some wee soul will get giant dog stuff and vice versa!)


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

errrrrmmmm have I got the wrong end of the stick about this here SS? I thought you sent your dog to someone and got theirs ( clearly better behaved, nicer mannered) dog in return ( except whoever got my lump of crazy)........


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG I think I'm done!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Izzy is too big for the box this year, but this is last year when Jasper tried parceling up Izzy-Boo for their SS. 

I'm feeling so christmassy, I'm about to wrap some of the presents now with the ratbags help, is dog hair stuck to sellotape enough of a clue?!? :Wacky


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ohhhhh that's good, shall now be examining all the ss parcel for signs of dog hairs......


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

If we can't include dog hair I'm screwed!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Me too Astro, I've forgotten what it's like to have a cup of tea without the dog hair seasoning, never mind wrapped presents that have sticky tape!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

5 minutes brush under complete protest yesterday!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is why I like non-shedding dogs  I can't imagine the hassle of owning of a double coated dog when they're blowing their coat


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Bought extras today. I was ready to wrap and send out but couldnt resist what I saw today lol


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

astro2011 said:


> 5 minutes brush under complete protest yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 253035


Come and do pippa if you want! She is exactly the same!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

More things arrived today, but one item was unsuitable for this particular SS recipient so now has a new home with my lot


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Just checking... there's no rule that a parcel should have been sent by a certain courier or postal service is there?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Just checking... there's no rule that a parcel should have been sent by a certain courier or postal service is there?


Nope your choice


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We're really getting into the spirit now


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

@Dogloverlou, that is the most adorable thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> @Dogloverlou, that is the most adorable thing I've ever seen!


Thank you  She does look rather cute, all scruffy and little in her circle of tinsel


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi!

Sorry I am here @Apollo2012! Just had a crazy few months... am getting ready for my SS's by the weekend!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry I am here @Apollo2012! Just had a crazy few months... am getting ready for my SS's by the weekend!!


Nice to see you back. hope every things ok last I remember hearing from you was that troy was ill I hope he's doing better now


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry I am here @Apollo2012! Just had a crazy few months... am getting ready for my SS's by the weekend!!


Sorry but you just can not re-appear without celebratory 'were back!' Photos ... Simply unacceptable. :Yawn

*itching to see Troy & Ezra :Smug*

Hope you are all well  was thinking of you the other day wondering how you're all getting on & how your business is doing  xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@JenSteWillow - check the dog chat page!!

P.S Business is amazing, now qualified trainer!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I am finally done and packing up tonight. I am feeling a bit sad about mine though and wishing I hadn't put all of the dogs in  I think going forward I will only put 2 in per year. 
We've had a crap year financially a couple of risks of losing jobs and then copious amounts of vet bills which means I haven't been able to get as much as I would have liked and I'm feeling rather stingy


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I am finally done and packing up tonight. I am feeling a bit sad about mine though and wishing I hadn't put all of the dogs in  I think going forward I will only put 2 in per year.
> We've had a crap year financially a couple of risks of losing jobs and then copious amounts of vet bills which means I haven't been able to get as much as I would have liked and I'm feeling rather stingy


Its not about quantity  Its all a bit of fun so don't feel guilty


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not saying whether I have or have not sent my SS parcels as then those who have received can narrow down who it may or may not be from


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I am not saying whether I have or have not sent my SS parcels as then those who have received can narrow down who it may or may not be from


I was going to say maybe we should all now stop chatting about wrapping / waiting for deliveries to arrive to be wrapped etc. 
Now I know @ellenlouisepascoe gang aren't bobs ss *crosses off the list* :Woot


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> I was going to say maybe we should all now stop chatting about wrapping / waiting for deliveries to arrive to be wrapped etc.
> Now I know @ellenlouisepascoe gang aren't bobs ss *crosses off the list* :Woot


Or..... I could be throwing you all off


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I am finally done and packing up tonight. I am feeling a bit sad about mine though and wishing I hadn't put all of the dogs in  I think going forward I will only put 2 in per year.
> We've had a crap year financially a couple of risks of losing jobs and then copious amounts of vet bills which means I haven't been able to get as much as I would have liked and I'm feeling rather stingy


Don't worry lovely  it's the thought that counts  
Or maybe you could do 'joint' pressies & their likes are dislikes are the same so they can share the pressies nxt year  
I love how early this ss started as that's made it easier financially for us & 3 being in  although I was looking at the boxes for ours thinking 'I hope that's enough & I hope they like em' so I think whatever you get, you'll always have a little worry  don't be sad xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

On my box ( Io ) there is a sender address so I've been trying to narrow it down, I know where a majority live but about 10 people I don't... I've tried to be detective but have fallen short


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> On my box ( Io ) there is a sender address so I've been trying to narrow it down, I know where a majority live but about 10 people I don't... I've tried to be detective but have fallen short


I had one of then too! 
But it didn't help me guess... Maybe we should compare .. If it's the same then we know they have a minimum of 2 dogs :Cigar :Bookworm


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> I had one of then too!
> But it didn't help me guess... Maybe we should compare .. If it's the same then we know they have a minimum of 2 dogs :Cigar :Bookworm


Oooh good idea   Was it a name, area and postcode ? :O


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Oooh good idea   Was it a name, area and postcode ? :O


No  
House number & street, area & postcode on bobs!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Or am I tricking you.... Did I send io's?  or are you tricking me & you sent bobs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm supposed to put in a sender address in the box for the couriers. May or may not do it/have done it


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> No
> House number & street, area & postcode on bobs!


 Oh knows !!  



JenSteWillow said:


> Or am I tricking you.... Did I send io's?  or are you tricking me & you sent bobs


WHO KNOWS!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have been looking at anyones locations who I didn't know already and basically no one has a location on their profile  Come on Christmas


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

*makes a note that @Nicky10 has/will be sending by courier and not Royal Mail *

Keep em comin guys, I'll have this nailed in no time :Cigar

:Woot


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

JenSteWillow said:


> *makes a note that @Nicky10 has/will be sending by courier and not Royal Mail *
> 
> Keep em comin guys, I'll have this nailed in no time :Cigar
> 
> :Woot


I think most people are sending by courier


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I think most people are sending by courier


Bobs came by Royal Mail  off the list of suspects you go! :Smug

:Wacky


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io's came via Parcel force :O


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ty's was sent by MyHermes


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe I will do/have done one by MyHermes, one by courier, one by Royal Mail, and I'll hand deliver the fourth - just to put you lot all off the scent 

I didn't realise it was going to be this tricky to keep chatting without giving away any clues as to when/ how/ what has been/ will be/ is being sent!

and @ellenlouisepascoe please remember the basic rule is to 'have fun'! I think someone said many pages back, that the dogs will be glad with a tennis ball and a smelly chew - they don't care if there's one thing/ten things in the box. The dogs will all love it and I'm sure no-one here is going to count up what has hasn't been spent. I just want to see lots of pictures of happy dogs at christmas then a wee bit fun afterwards trying to guess the clues


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash would be ecstatic to receive a blimmin' empty loo roll tube and a crunchy bottle  Things don't have to be dear to be appreciated x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io would be ecstatic with the cardboard box


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

well according to your OH; it sounds as though that's what she's got  Get him to rattle it and see if it's empty or if it does actually contain gifts too


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I have made myself keep my big gob shut as I have almost put my foot in it loads of times.

Have I sent, have I yet to send? Will I or have I used Royal Mail or a courier?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> I had one of then too!
> But it didn't help me guess... Maybe we should compare .. If it's the same then we know they have a minimum of 2 dogs :Cigar :Bookworm


I think there's lots of multi-dog households playing this year though, so it won't narrow it very much


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Willows fave is a used empty bottle.
Bob would be happy with worn old slippers as ours have become top of his interested list at the mo  
& kyzer would be happy pinching those items off them & getting a game of chase going  

That's the beauty of dogs :Kiss


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sadly Missy & Ty are more fussy and would only turn their nose up at a loo roll or bottle  


Snobs!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol Chip would be happy with an old sock or slipper to kill or an empty crunchy plastic bottle he won't care how much or how little is in his box as long as he gets the fun of ripping the paper off and I am sure no one here will think any one stingy


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Most recent bestest thing EVER? The inside tube from wrapping paper...... "cos it is like well loads biggers dan de loos rolls ones and yous can smack your mum round de legs wiv it and everythings"


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> I have made myself keep my big gob shut as I have almost put my foot in it loads of times.
> 
> Have I sent, have I yet to send? Will I or have I used Royal Mail or a courier?


 Ahem You have forgotten the other delivery options

Mule
Carrier pigeon
Boat
Light aircraft
Personal delivery
Own "staff"

LOL


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am having my own personal chauffer deliver mine in the Rolls or maybe the Ferari will be quicker lol


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

I am so so excited  Can't wait for Christmas this year


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine may or may not be arriving by special delivery ....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

My lot will be happy with whatever they receive  

Oscar would be excited with a 99p bit of rope and his dad stinky feet to lick ..... Easily pleased lol


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector would be overjoyed with a box with a tissue or two in it, he has very simple pleasures in life  It's all about the spirit of giving and receiving more than value of what's in the box, just the joy that someone else has gone out with the thought of my/your dog and chosen a little gift for them is a very lovely heart warming festive thing


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

JenSteWillow said:


> Bobs came by Royal Mail  off the list of suspects you go! :Smug
> 
> :Wacky


How do you know I'm not just saying that to throw you off the scent?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

My victim will get a large side order of cat and dog hair, particularly as Lilycat decided to fall asleep inside the box (with the presents inside!)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No dog hair here, I can't guarantee there won't be any stray rabbit hairs though


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Oooh good idea   Was it a name, area and postcode ? :O


ohhhhhhhh I got a name area and postcode as sender!!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> ohhhhhhhh I got a name area and postcode as sender!!!!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm impressed at the level of guessing going on already. we've not got as far as opening the boxes yet, let alone the clues!

maybe, in keeping with the way all our other threads/guidelines have come early we need @BlueJay to post the guessing thread already


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am been trying to guess but I just can't figure it out :O There is a clue in Io's Christmas card but won't be opening that obviously until Christmas day  I know where a majority of members live, where area, im not a stalker  but I can't find who lives in the area on the sender note because a load of you don't state your location  haha


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> ohhhhhhhh I got a name area and postcode as sender!!!!!


What did it say


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Soooooo all my presents have been bought and wrapped and ready to send. I am just having a problem with clues :/ Are they suppposed to be about things on here are about the name of the dog? As in what rhymes with etc? im so excited for this. is it daft im so much more excited for this on christmas day than what im getting or buying for family and friends!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> Soooooo all my presents have been bought and wrapped and ready to send. I am just having a problem with clues :/ Are they suppposed to be about things on here are about the name of the dog? As in what rhymes with etc? im so excited for this. is it daft im so much more excited for this on christmas day than what im getting or buying for family and friends!!!


Well I know Io's SS isn't you then now  but you could full well be Bigbys 

Ermm clue wise you can do whatever you want to either make them think of yourself or the dog.. I personally do my clues about the dog in question.

Last year I sent them a photo of Jupiter, because Io is one of Jupiters moons 

I wasn't so creative this year and I think I've made them pretty easy


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've done my clues about which dog sent the parcel (as I've four so had to be specific to each dog). I think they are pretty easy, but then I cheated as I already knew the answer


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

OH did the clues so i apologies now how easy they are! I am extremely rubbish with things like this! (inbetween him rolling his eyes at how excited I am over secret santa for the dogs lol)

Each one is about the dog that sent them, rather than me.

Making a short list of not yet sent as they must be mine as not yet received any so @ellenlouisepascoe and @Doggiedelight are on my list lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

*PATIENTLY awaiting Bigbys SS parcel to arrive*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> OH did the clues so i apologies now how easy they are! I am extremely rubbish with things like this! (inbetween him rolling his eyes at how excited I am over secret santa for the dogs lol)
> 
> Each one is about the dog that sent them, rather than me.
> 
> Making a short list of not yet sent as they must be mine as not yet received any so @ellenlouisepascoe and @Doggiedelight are on my list lol


I can't see where abouts you live  *trying to narrow down people*


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

My clues are uber simple I think  but I am useless about these things, do we still have access to the old Pet Forum map that existed on the old forum :Wideyed


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

For those of you stalking forums, old threads, etc about geography - don't forget that it is possible to have posted parcels from an alternate location, work, relatives address etc


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Tyton said:


> For those of you stalking forums, old threads, etc about geography - don't forget that it is possible to have posted parcels from an alternate location, work, relatives address etc


Or that people have moved!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

haha i love the amount of stalkers guessers going on already.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Or that people have moved!


My options were more sneaky though 

*makes mental note that any parcels arriving from Sweden are NOT from @sharloid


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Well I know Io's SS isn't you then now  but you could full well be Bigbys


I could be just throwing you off the scent by making you all think I havent sent them out  or could I. hehe


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I can't see where abouts you live  *trying to narrow down people*


Far far away, in a magical land with unicorns .......

* currently sat at work counting 12 minutes till i finish lol *


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think giving you a return address for me would be too easy. Or have I included it


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Far far away, in a magical land with unicorns .......
> 
> * currently sat at work counting 12 minutes till i finish lol *


12 minutes!!  I'm here until 4 :'(


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> 12 minutes!!  I'm here until 4 :'(


 Lightweights! I don't finish til 7!

do have the works Christmas Meal tonight though so although I won't get home til after 10pm it won't ALL be working


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have another 4 hours of deranged people, got to love working customer service


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I think giving you a return address for me would be too easy. Or have I included it


maybe we put a return address of a friend or relative who lives nowhere near us to throw people off? who knows


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been here since 7:45am though


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I been home all day


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

9 - 2, 4 days a week is plenty for me. I'd rather be at home tbh but something has to pay for my dog food, treat & collar addictions lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I do 37.5 hours Mon - Friday :'( I have a pet sitter to pay out for and work is 25 miles away :'(


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I'm home after a nip round the shops .... No parcels ..... The anticipation is killing me lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Well I'm home after a nip round the shops .... No parcels ..... The anticipation is killing me lol


My parcels are being sent to me work as the post depot near me is quite a drive... so I know there is nothing today  haha


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I do 37.5 hours Mon - Friday :'( I have a pet sitter to pay out for and work is 25 miles away :'(


Oh I feel for you, I worked full time when my son was little (went back when he was only two weeks old) and paid half my wages to nursery and childminders!

Ten years ago I went part time and was sooooo happy. Now I'm trying to reduce my hours more but work won't let me ...... My OH however works 60+ hours a week leaving at 5am to travel to various parts of the country! A month or two back he booked 101.5 hours in a week


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh I feel for you, I worked full time when my son was little (went back when he was only two weeks old) and paid half my wages to nursery and childminders!
> 
> Ten years ago I went part time and was sooooo happy. Now I'm trying to reduce my hours more but work won't let me ...... My OH however works 60+ hours a week leaving at 5am to travel to various parts of the country! A month or two back he booked 101.5 hours in a week


I feel for your OH. My worst week was 118 hours, that was as a junior doctor though. I've cut down a lot, but although I'm technically part time, I still end up with 35+hours, and since OH is a man of leisure* (well... medically retired but same difference!) it's up to me to pay for the boys' gravy bones and training classes and SS presents and....oh yes, food and leccy and housing for the humans too 

*I'm conveniently omitting the fact that he's currently ripping out our old bathroom and plumbing in a new one thus saving us a fortune in labour costs, or that he does all the housework/cooking, still climbs ladders to wash windows/tile roofs etc all with his one remaining leg


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> On my box ( Io ) there is a sender address so I've been trying to narrow it down, I know where a majority live but about 10 people I don't... I've tried to be detective but have fallen short


*makes a note to not change my location to make things easier*


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ohhhhhh bladdy clever to put someone else's address as sender....... Noted. Been Xmas shopping with the mother all day, came home (I am now done woop woop) and put the tree up!!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

So excitingggg


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> *makes a note to not change my location to make things easier*


Damn youuuuuu


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Damn youuuuuu




Well, don't want to make things _too _easy!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't wait for ours to arrive, I hope I won't be at work when it does! I never thought of using the practice address instead of my own :Facepalm I'm only meant to do 30hrs a week but the last few weeks I've been doing lots extra (42 over 3.5 days last week )


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

must. Must must must load up that carrier pigeon this week!!!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll be looking out for stray feathers and have a bowl of corn on standby just in case! igeon


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

pinklizzy said:


> I'll be looking out for stray feathers and have a bowl of corn on standby just in case! igeon


lol,brilliant!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm having mine delivered by deer ............ reindeer are too busy getting ready for the big night, so opted for the next best thing.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm in the huff. 3, THREE parcels in the last 24 hours and none of them are the boys' SS prezzies :-(
To be fair one was christmas presents but for the humans, and the other 2 were stuff I'd ordered to give out, but still.....


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I'm in the huff. 3, THREE parcels in the last 24 hours and none of them are the boys' SS prezzies :-(
> To be fair one was christmas presents but for the humans, and the other 2 were stuff I'd ordered to give out, but still.....


Bless you. Pennys has arrived but not the others yet. Everyone has until the 10th so no need to worry


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolute worst part of SS........... The waiting.

Waiting for it to arrive and THEN waiting to open it!!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Parcel arrived this morning, got all excited thinking it might be SS, to be asked if I'd take it in for the neighbour. Nothing has arrived for me yet.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm so excited about ours arriving! We are going away for a few days though so might have to wait and pick it up from depot.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*waits impatiently*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bigbys is being delivered to my work so I'll be waiting on Monday 

I came home earlier and Io had eaten my OH's christmas present that had come through the letterbox  Well its a aston martin experience drive thing so luckily doesn't affect his actual present but still


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Nowt here today, can't wait for ours to arrive!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nothing here either!

Sort of glad as we got ours really early last year and having to see the box every day and not be allowed to open it was torture

......so the dogs tell me obviously :Angelic


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My bedroom is already like aladdins cave with all the real Santa stuff hidden all over the place from little prying eyes, I could hide the dogs fings rightly!
We opened our secret Santas last year on Christmas Eve and I think we will do that again this year.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Astro is waiting for his patiently


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Rio is waiting very patiently for his SS, his Mum? Not so much ha ha ha x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

5days til the deadline to post so we're relaxing whilst waiting so nicely  I've promised them the latest they'll be here by is the following tues/weds so anything after that & the dogs are coming hunting!! :Woot


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well Chip is waiting very patiently but me mmm not so well lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> My bedroom is already like aladdins cave with all the real Santa stuff hidden all over the place from little prying eyes, I could hide the dogs fings rightly!
> We opened our secret Santas last year on Christmas Eve and I think we will do that again this year.


We will probably open ours Xmas Eve too as we're so busy on Xmas day and I head off to my mum's etc.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip is patiently waiting for Santa Paws


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Waiting patiently here too  

Love the 'received' thread, some lovely wrapped gifts appearing!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I feel for your OH. My worst week was 118 hours, that was as a junior doctor though. I've cut down a lot, but although I'm technically part time, I still end up with 35+hours, and since OH is a man of leisure* (well... medically retired but same difference!) it's up to me to pay for the boys' gravy bones and training classes and SS presents and....oh yes, food and leccy and housing for the humans too
> 
> *I'm conveniently omitting the fact that he's currently ripping out our old bathroom and plumbing in a new one thus saving us a fortune in labour costs, or that he does all the housework/cooking, still climbs ladders to wash windows/tile roofs etc all with his one remaining leg


Don't feel sorry for him, he loves working ..... And I love him not being under my feet lol 

I didn't realise you were a doctor .... shall I list all my medical complaints here or save them for when I move in 

Enjoy your new bathroom! I'm still waiting for my walk in shower that was promised ten years ago


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

*Bobs SS,* your stocking is in full view on the fire place filled with his goodies  http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/willow-kyzer-bob-christmas-pics.417067/
Neither of them has shown too much sniffy interest so I'm hoping it will stay there til Xmas day


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Astro is still waiting...he's wondering if he's been bad this year.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its Monday today, so back at work, hears hoping Bigbys arrives


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Just back from 2 dog walks, parcel in the porch. I get all excited, but it's for OH 
rifling through the other post and there's a 'missed parcel card' - I get all excited again... but then realise that as the name is my own, it can't be a dog's SS


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> Astro is still waiting...he's wondering if he's been bad this year.


I _know _Biggles has been a naughty boy this year, he ate my last pair of shoes this morning!! :Shifty


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nothing for Bigby yet  but then he could be on Santas naughty list for chewing my partners sofa corner on Saturday


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I thinks I have been a good boy but I still hasn't had mine yet so keep your chins up boys it maybe nothing to do with liking a good chew


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Lexi is waiting anxiously


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I have had to hide Pennys because she keeps teasing her 3 sisters with it as theirs isn't here yet. Naughty penny! Shes lucky santa sent hers early because today she has been a naughty girl, chewing things she shouldnt tut tut!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Nothing here so far but still plenty of time. Probably best it isnt here yet as we havent even got the tree down yet


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Back at work today again so wonder if Bignoses will come


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Last posting date in two days guys ..... hurry up lol

We haven't received any parcels yet and my two white fluffy angelic dogs have been sooooo good!

Lucy however ...... She's an old lady, we will forgive her for naughtiness


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Nuffing for any of this lot so far. I fear postman now thinks I'm stalker.


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Should we be concerned that a lot of people don't seem to have received anything yet?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

skatealexia said:


> Should we be concerned that a lot of people don't seem to have received anything yet?


The posting deadline isn't until Thursday so I wouldn't worry yet. We did start really early this year and some parcels were sent out early too compared to last year.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I think by middle to end of next week, if some people haven't received, it might be worth them enquiring. I imagine lots of people will be posting on deadline day though!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

" effs sake" bladdy carrier pigeon just landed in the garden, with parcel still intact - back to the drawing board with my delivery method......... Good job Dominic the Christmas donkey ( youtube it) is on stand by!!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea i think most will be posting on deadline so no need to panic just yet


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I am on a serious mission to guess who my SS is, the parcels arrived in a nappies box so it may be someone with a little one or they may have just nabbed the box off someone who has ha  currently working through the list of whose in to narrow it down, this year I will guess right I hope!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai must be on the naughty list this year -keeps checking for the postman-


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine are patiently waiting ......


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its deadline date  so expect to see lot's of doggies receiving their parcels this week or next week


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We got a parcel today...I got all excited!
Sadly it was the OH's presents -sigh-


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip is waiting very patiently and greeting the postman very nicely with a very waggy tail and bum every morning but nothing yet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's OK we can take the hint


----------

